# Was spielst du noch ausser WoW



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???


----------



## Fámeless (11. Mai 2010)

Castlevania IV, Metal gear 1-4, rockband 2


----------



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

Castlevania kenne ich noch den 1 teil vom snes der war ganz ok und hat spass gemacht


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## skyllo (11. Mai 2010)

shakes and fidget


----------



## Morfelpotz (11. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Alien vs. Predator (2010)
GTA San Andreas
GTA 4
Plants vs. Zombies (Suchtspiel NR.1)
Just Cause 2


----------



## Kagaru (11. Mai 2010)

Counter Strike Source 
Metro


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Castlevania kenne ich noch den *1 teil vom snes *der war ganz ok und hat spass gemacht



Aua....


----------



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

shakes and fidget bin ich auch unterwegs ^^ lv 80 mittlerweile


----------



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aua....



oder wars NES ka mehr genau


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> oder wars NES ka mehr genau



^^


----------



## Mirano (11. Mai 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2



THIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (11. Mai 2010)

NHL09;NHL2k10


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2010)

hab grad das "Ghostbusters: The Video game" spiel durch.. ganz nett.. Steuerung is fürn arsch aber von der story und der Komik her sehr schön zu spielen.

Ansonsten spiel ich nix wo ich viel Zeit rein stecken müsste. WoW reicht da vollkommen. Würde sonst zu kurz kommen wenn ich nach der Hälfte des Abends ausloggen müsste um sagen wir in Herr der Ringe Online weiter zu leveln..

Für Zwischendurch gern mal Flash-games oder autorennen oder so.. aber auch nur für 1-2 runden dann geht mir auch schon wieder die Lust verloren :-P


----------



## comertz_pole (11. Mai 2010)

Combat Arms, Wc3 TFT, Starcraft, vieleicht mal C&c
Ahja und Space Pioneers


----------



## Jingko (11. Mai 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta^^


----------



## Nonix (11. Mai 2010)

Starcraft 2, CoD MW 2, CS 1.6 und auch gerne mal GTA 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (11. Mai 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
CoD MW1.. (nicht das neue)
Ultima Online (auf Skariatain (RP Freeshard))


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (11. Mai 2010)

Manconi schrieb:


> NHL09;NHL2k10



Sorry für Offtopic, aber ist 2k10 besser als NHL 10? Besitze nur Letzteres.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

GTA4 - The Ballad of Gay Tony!


----------



## HirschQ (11. Mai 2010)

Da ja Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 totaler crap ist spiele ich immernoch Modern Warfare 1 :S manchmal auch noch etwas Metro 2033 oder Halo 3


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2010)

Freuen tu ich mich allerdings auf Mafia 2 ... wenn es denn irgendwann einmal raus kommen sollte.. so oft wie das verschoben wurde glaubt man ähnlich wie bei Duke Nukem garnicht mehr daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die vorbestellung bei Amazon ist auch schon storniert


----------



## Diclonii (11. Mai 2010)

MW 2 
MW 1
BC 2
Dragon Age

und auf ps3 : God of War 1-2 HD
 	und aus LW AC 1 und AC 2 nochma durchzocken^^ ( nochma frisch machen für Brotherhoods xd )


----------



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

kennnt noch wer von euch Powermonger aufn SNES?? war auch nen geiles Game


----------



## sedonium (11. Mai 2010)

gerade Desperados - Wanted Dead or Alive ausgegraben.

Zwar schon weng älter aber ich finds genial ^^


----------



## Adfg43 (11. Mai 2010)

ab un zu spiel ich noch florensia, für alle dies nich wissn ein free to play online game ;D


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Mai 2010)

Starcraft 2, Bioshock2, Need 4 speed shift, gta4, warcraft3


----------



## MagicMonkey (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ich spiele noch folgende Spiele:
Mass Effect 2
CoD MW 2
Assassins Creed 2
Supreme Commander 2 und Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance
und natürlich das S&F Game

Schöne Grüße und ein großes "LOL!" an ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optix 18 (11. Mai 2010)

Es gibt noch andere Spiele?


----------



## pgag (11. Mai 2010)

God of War

FIFA


----------



## Thandruil (11. Mai 2010)

Optix schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Spiele?



zum Glück ^^


----------



## Occasus (11. Mai 2010)

In CoD4 die n00bs wegr0xx0rn ^^


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Castlevania kenne ich noch den 1 teil vom snes der war ganz ok und hat spass gemacht



imo wahr der erste teil am snes supercastlevania 4 ich hab den damals geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to topic
final fantasy 13 (extra hd fernseher+ ps3 gekauft)
little big planet
mass effect 2
mechwarrior 3 (zickt leider etwas unter vista )
und ein paar browser games


----------



## Mr_Richfield (11. Mai 2010)

Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9 & 10
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Anno 1404 + MP Addon 'Venedig'

und manchmal treibe ich in meiner freizeit sogar sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (11. Mai 2010)

cs


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

resident evil (alle teile), metal gear solid (alle teile), final fantasy (6 - 10), tekken 3 und natürlich DAS super nintendo spiel :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch nach dem gefühlten 3000. mal besser alle spiele die mit mario zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : GTA4 + the ballad of gay tony vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (11. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ZAM´s stapel an spielen die er alleine heute durchgespielt hat* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Risen
CS
Aion
Battlefield Heroes


mfg, exe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espe89 (11. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit verbringe ich viel Zeit mit Assassin's Creed 2, GTA IV, Starcraft II Beta und Call Of Duty 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins meiner absoluten Favoriten von den Classics ist ganz klar The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. Ich hab den Teil geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (12. Mai 2010)

Neben WoW ist keine Zeit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mightyskull (12. Mai 2010)

tetris	was sonnst


----------



## Elito (12. Mai 2010)

Fallout 3
Mass Effect 2
Final Fantasy X zum 1000ten mal ^^
Prince of Persia
Need for Speed-Reihe gerne öfter
Fable
usw


----------



## Edanos (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele neben WoW noch Bejeweld als WoW-Addon.

Sorry aber WoW FTW, will sonst nix spielen, bis auf bejweled während dem angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (12. Mai 2010)

Frontlines Fuel of War (kauft es euch kaum multi server da)
dragon age bezwungen 
morgen kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich just cause 2 (hoffe das is gut die demo is geil) 
final fantasy 9 (verspeichert -.- wenn ihr nen ar code für phönix federn kennt schreibt ihn mir)
dann noch Insurgancy is ne hl2 mod 
hl2 episode 1 portal 
yoa ich glaube das war es


----------



## Bobby Ross (12. Mai 2010)

Seit heute Prototype - und ich muss sagen das spiel is der HAMMER !! - meinen WoW Account lass ich erstmal auslaufen bis Cata kommt, es kommen viele gute neue Spiele die nächste Zeit - meine Grafikkarte langweilt sich sonst, nicht das die anfängt zu rosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netdog (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefiled 2142
Crysis Wars
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand
Command & Conquer 4: Tiberium Twilight


----------



## Bobby Ross (12. Mai 2010)

~White_Wolf~ schrieb:


> just cause 2 (hoffe das is gut die demo is geil)



Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - ich hab die Hauptstory durch , in knapp 40 Stunden und hab erst knapp 20% Fortschritt - du hast also SEHR SEHR lange Spielspass daran, grafisch haut es auch recht rein und mit dem Enterhaken kann man tolle Spielereien machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: juhu 400 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ubahn Simu.....

was spielst du denn da Zam^^

aber meine Spielliste sieht ungefähr gleich aus^^


----------



## TheCelina (12. Mai 2010)

BFBC2
League of Legends ( für Leute die DotA @ WC3 mochten is das Spiel empfehlenswert und btw. 4free)

Und sonst noch bwin.de und RL Spielothek bzw. Casino


----------



## Lord-of-Glencair (12. Mai 2010)

Civilization IV Total Realism (Fanmode)
Hearts of Iron III


----------



## Krobe (12. Mai 2010)

CoD 4 MW2

HoN

BF-BC2

Poker


----------



## Charvez (12. Mai 2010)

Nach dem Alphabet Sortiert, spiele ich im Moment:


Bioshock 2 (Einfach nur genial!) (nurnoch selten)

Borderlands (nurnoch selten)

Final Fantasy 13 (Im moment 80 std. played time)

Gears of War 2 (Best Game Ever !!!) (aktiv zu 2) (schon 4x durch)

Grand Theft Auto 4 (nurnoch selten)

Guitar Hero 5 (nur unter Freunden)

Halo 3

World of Warcraft


...mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein was ich aktiv spiele ^^


----------



## Avek (12. Mai 2010)

GTA 4 + Add Ons
Gothic Reihe
und natürlich CoD 1 + UO > Bestes Game ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (12. Mai 2010)

css, hl2(hl2ep1 + ep2) , codmw2, bfbc2, dod source, portal <3 , mirrors edge, age of mythology(und ähnliches), *vorsicht ironie* schach, solitär, dame*


----------



## aleow (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warefare 2 
Fifa 10
C&C red alert 3
ab und zu Starcraft 2 Beta


----------



## Gen91 (12. Mai 2010)

Ähnlich wie der Stabel von ZAM, aber man muss die Konsolengames durch Pc Spiele ersetzten xD. Naja also eigentlich alles was Spaß macht, auch wenns nur kurzweilig ist.


----------



## r4w (12. Mai 2010)

Wii




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (12. Mai 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 1-2, Rock Band 2, Guitar Hero 5 (Metallica, Van Helen), Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Forza 3, Split Second, Assassin's Creed 1-2, Grand Theft Auto IV. (Alles natuerlich auf einer Xbox 360) - Weitere Spiele folgen wenn gute raus kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (12. Mai 2010)

Neben WoW spiel ich noch viel WC3 aus fun Footy z.b. Dann Spiel ich noch auf PS3 Fifa 10 GTA4 und FFXIII.
Hin und wieder spiele ich noch Fussball Manager


----------



## Zangor (12. Mai 2010)

BF2142
GTA 4
GTA episodes from liberty city
Just Cause 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat
Risen
Need for speed - Shift

WoW in den letzten 2 Monaten dafür sehr unregelmäßig und kaum noch Raids. Ein einziges Warten auf Goblins und fliegen in der alten Welt.


----------



## gigrin (12. Mai 2010)

Phantasy Star(Sega Master System)

Chrono Trigger(SNes)

Fallout

Määh

Und Muh noch.


----------



## fripon (12. Mai 2010)

GTA 4 Story´s of Liberty City
Just Cause 2
Battlefield BC2
Metro 2033 
Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Raindog (12. Mai 2010)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 7



EPISCH!


Spiele eher die "unbekannteren Spiele"

Aber vielleicht kennt man eher:

- Harvest Moon
- Suikoden
- BF 2142
- Sims 3


Woof


----------



## Trayz (12. Mai 2010)

css, cs 1.6, tf2 und um richtig richtig episch zu sein... meinen supernintendo UND anstoss 2 !


----------



## Russelkurt (12. Mai 2010)

es gibt andere spiele als WoW?! o.0

ne, war nur spaß. mir reicht wow. wenn wow mal langweilig ist schau ich ne dvd oder lese das buffed-forum...


----------



## Stüsselman (12. Mai 2010)

Rome: Total War

Medieval 2: Total War


----------



## Deadwool (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine Sammlung an Videospielautomaten zuhause. Auf denen zocke ich wenn ich grad mal in keinem MMO online bin.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Mai 2010)

Legend of the green Dragon. Wird immer aktuell sein.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (12. Mai 2010)

Battleforge.


----------



## Mace (12. Mai 2010)

counter strike 1.6 
star wars jedi academy
star wars battlefront 2
warcraft 3
naruto naiteki kensai


----------



## Destructix (12. Mai 2010)

EVE Online... kein Asteroidenfeld ist vor mir sicher.


----------



## Gerti (12. Mai 2010)

XII
HL
Hl²
DooM³
BF 1942
BF Vietnam
MoH:AA
C n' C (alles)
CoD 
CoD 2
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
GTA III
GTA VC
GTA SA
WWP
Worms 3D
WCIII
Diablo 2
Der Pate
CS 1.6
Operation Flashpoint
The Cronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay
Far Cry
Sirious Sam 2
+Div. auf der PS2

So, das wars, was ich früher gezockt habe. Heute spiele ich eigentlich nur noch WoW.
Also das letzte "aktuelle" Game ist schon 4 Jahre alt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (12. Mai 2010)

Außer WoW zur Zeit nur Battlefield Cad Company 2,

Spiele die ich niemals vergessen werde : 

* Street Fighter (Automat)
* Syndicate (Amiga 500) 
* Bundesliga Manager ( Amiga 500)
* Secret of Mana (SNES)
* Monkey Island 1+2 (Amiga 500) Teil 2 mit *12 Disketten *xD
* Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis (Amiga 500) hab ich immernoch die original Verpackung+Poster ^^
* Civilization (PC)
* X-Com (PS1)
* der Vorgänger von Tenchu 2 (PS1) Grandmaster ftw^^
* Final Fantasy 7 & 9 (PS1) Teil 7 war das schönste Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tony Hawks Serie (PS1+PS2)
* Diablo 1+2 (PC)
*der Vorgänger von Max Payne 2 (PS2) das geilste Spiel der damaligen Zeit^^
*SSX Serie (PS2) hoffentlich kommt bald ein Nachfolger für PS3
*GTA Vice City (PS2)
* Vietcong 1 (PC) mein 1. Spiel auf LAN und online
* Far Cry (PC)
* Battlefield Serie (PC)
* Little Big Planet (PS3) juhu Nachfolger kommt noch dies Jahr


----------



## Rainaar (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???



RL2010, geht geil ab und mach voll krass süchtig!


----------



## Ice Core (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele noch:
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Crysis, Crysis Warhead (SP) und Crysis Wars (MP)
GTA San Andreas
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Supreme Commander 2
Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Bestes NFS ever!)
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
Mario Kart (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time & Majoras Mask (N64)
Super Mario 64 (N64)

Genug Abwechslungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Mai 2010)

bin extrem bei batman: arkham asylum hängen geblieben als es raus kam

dann noch bioshock 2, assasins creed 2, CoD modern warfare 2, plants and zombies....ach ja und vor kurzem hab ich wieder mit harvest moon(dem für snes noch) angefangen...echt geiles entspannendes spiel xD

edit: oh und ich spiele regelmäßig einen der vielen zeldateile nochmal durch...genialste spielereihe EVAR!!!!


----------



## Mongo3 (12. Mai 2010)

Kal Online

auf PS3:
FIFA 2010
Final Fantasy 13
GTA IV
Assassins Creed 2
Battlefield Bad Company


----------



## DerHutmacher (12. Mai 2010)

Einige scheinen hier Sachen zu verwehcseln und lesen statt "Was spielst du noch" -> "Welche Spiele hast du?"

Aber bei mir sinds:
WoW
Cs:s
GTA IV
POKEMON!!!111
Und sehr gern würd ich Monster Hunter Tri spielen, ist bestellt und bald da <3


----------



## izabul (12. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2
Bad Company 2
Uncharted 2 auch noch manchmal


----------



## Dröms (12. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle zuviel zeit ist ja unheimlich 

ich habe mein WoW Abo gekündigt und zocke lieber Starcarft 2 beta und League of Legends machen beide sau laune
und kosten zusammen nur halb soviel zeit wie alleine WoW


----------



## Inio (12. Mai 2010)

Ausser WoW zocke ich noch :


Call of Duty - Moderne Warfare2 (auch im ESL - 5vs5 Ladder)
Battlefield - Bad Company2
Call of Duty 4 - Moderne Warfare
*
Naja ansonsten eigentlich nichtsmehr!!

Lg

Warstrikê auf Azshara*


----------



## Littletall (12. Mai 2010)

Hm, ne ganze Menge. Momentan "Edna bricht aus" für PC. Davor wars Final Fantasy 13 auf der PS3. Ich mag RPGs und Simulationen vor allem, stehe aber auch auf Jump'n'Runs.

Mein Alltime Favorite sind die Handheld-Teile von Pokémon. Mit denen verbringe ich immer noch viel Zeit. Ist auch ein extremer Süchtigmacher.

Auch "Die Sims" werden immer mal wieder hochgefahren und ins Verderben gestürzt.


----------



## DarknessShadow (12. Mai 2010)

Teeworlds ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.teeworlds.com/
Starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkdriver321 (12. Mai 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2




^^


----------



## MoreliaV69 (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???



Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (12. Mai 2010)

PC: WC3 tft
Gamecube: Best game EVER!!!! "SUPER SMASH BROTHERS" und *hust* Mariokart xD
Und natürlich aufm Supernintendo noch manchmal "Zelda" oida das game war/ist sooo geil obwohls sooooo alt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (12. Mai 2010)

mit meiner freundin


----------



## dePedro (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe vor 2 Wochen wieder Diablo 2 installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mal was anderes zu WoW... die Grafik geht ab mit 2D und einer Auflösung von 800x600!
Aber ich liebe das Spiel einfach


----------



## Spudy (12. Mai 2010)

Counterstrike Source, Battelfield2 und Bioshock 2. 

Lg


----------



## Serephit (12. Mai 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> MW 2
> MW 1
> BC 2
> Dragon Age
> ...



@Diclonii: Hat dein Avatar den Mund auf oder was drinnen?^^ sieht komisch aus. lol


----------



## zadros (12. Mai 2010)

neben WoW (1 mal die Woche raiden) läuft noch:

- Age of Conan: Rise of the Godslayer
- Just Cause 2
- Final Fantasy 1-4 6-8 und 10-13 ... 5 und 9 fehlen mir *heul*


----------



## Serephit (12. Mai 2010)

MoreliaV69 schrieb:


> Gitarre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich von gehört. war letztens beim Leherer, aber der sagte sogar gegen Gold kann ich meinen Skill nicht instant erhöhen...


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. Mai 2010)

Nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit...

*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines*

Fanpatch 6.9 macht das Spiel zu einem Hochgenuss. ^^


----------



## Calada (12. Mai 2010)

> Es gibt noch andere Spiele?



Ja klar. Mit irgend etwas muss man sich ja Mittwoch morgens auch beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab da noch Anno 1404 - das ist ähnlich zeitintensiv.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit Borderlands (mit 3 RL-Freunden) und Left4dead2.


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (12. Mai 2010)

Gothic 1 + 2

Silver


----------



## Igoar85 (12. Mai 2010)

Ausser wow...

GTA SA
GTA SA SA-MP (Reallife Server)
Dragon Age
German Truck Simulator
C&C Generals
Sims 2


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2010)

Siedler 7
PS3:
Guitar Hero
Heavy Rain
Final Fantasy 13

und halt so dies und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin neben WoW hauptsächlich als Captain Teemo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unterwegs.
Hab früher gelegendlich schon DotA gespielt, das hat mich aber aufgrund von Bedienungsmängeln nie so wirklich flashen können, LoL macht absolut alles richtig, saugeiles Game!

Ansonsten zock ich auf der Arbeit wenn (wie unter anderem jetzt) nichts zu tun ist noch die Browserspiele
Shakes & Fidged
und
Duels Defence


----------



## nizor (12. Mai 2010)

spiele neben wow noch LFS


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Mai 2010)

wenn ich mal in der woche zeit finde etwas zu spielen und es nicht wow ist.

dann hauptsächlig fallout 3 die uncut goty edition. und dann noch ein bis zwei games die aber erst auf dem index waren und dann beschlagnahmt wurden.


----------



## Trig (12. Mai 2010)

L4D2 (<Hammer!)
L4D
GTA


----------



## Gilindriana (12. Mai 2010)

Black & White 2


----------



## NoxActor (12. Mai 2010)

CoD 6
Bfbc 2


----------



## Regrubrov (12. Mai 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterFox (12. Mai 2010)

CnC RA2/RA3/TW/TT

GTA IV/San Andreas

CoD 4 MW 2

JC2

WC III/SC


----------



## Ginkohana (12. Mai 2010)

Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2 (Die 2 besten Spiele die jemals gecodet wurden)
Dragon Age (Origins/Awakening)
Bioshock 2 (1x und nie wieder..)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (auch online toll...wären da nur nicht die Cheater)
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Tom Clancey's Endwar (Scheiß auf Hände ich brüll einfach ins Mic)
Grand Theft Auto 4 (in meiner Laufbahn als Zocker das 2. Spiel was ich nicht durchgezockt habe, einfach zuu langatmig)
Ansonsten viele Sachen, sei es online oder offline.
Wenn ich keine Lust auf WoW habe dann verschaff ich mir dahingehend gerne mal einen Ausgleich.


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Mai 2010)

Final Fantasy 7 8 9 10 12 13

Elder Of Schrolls 3&4 Morrowind&Oblivion

Trackmania United Forever

Dragenquest 8 reise des verschwunschenen Königs

Bioschock 1&2

Aion

Guildwars

Diablo 2

Warcraft 1-3

Assassinns Creed 1&2

Overlord 2

Heros Of Might And Magic 5

Day Of Deafeat Source

Fahrenheit

Half-Life

das so spiele die ich zurzeit spiele


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2010)

Zur Zeit Thief Deadly Shadows - aus dem Jahr 2004.
 Ab und an mal Diablo 2 oder Titan Quest ... kann mich nur leider für beide Games nicht mehr richtig erwärmen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit...
> 
> *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines*
> 
> Fanpatch 6.9 macht das Spiel zu einem Hochgenuss. ^^



Was wurde denn alles verändert ? Wollte das Teil auch mal wieder installieren - Mein Wissensstand endet allerdings beim letzten offiziellen Patch in 2004.


----------



## Lycette (12. Mai 2010)

Momentan spiel ich seit ein paar tagen aktiv neben WOW, Guildwars 

ansonsten wenn ich keine lust auf WOW hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Torchlight (um die Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 zu verkürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Diablo 1+2
Sacred 1+2
Warlords Battlecry 2
Blood Rayne 1+2
Runes of Magic
Draconicas
Pristontale 1+2
usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonye (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (12. Mai 2010)

nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow only


----------



## Chelrid (12. Mai 2010)

Need For Speed Reihe, Command & Conquer Reihe, Siedler 7, Splinter Cell Conviction, Battlefield Bad Company 2

Im Moment guck ich aber eher DVD's wenn ich keine Lust auf WoW habe.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 7 8 9 10 12 13
> 
> Elder Of Schrolls 3&4 Morrowind&Oblivion
> 
> ...



Ja aber ... bei einer durchschnittlichen Wachphase von 16 Stunden dürfte es schwer sein (selbst wenn man diese 16 Stunden Freizeit hat), diesem Paket auch nur ansatzweise gerecht zu werden ... oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gib zu, dass ist ein Scherz ...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Mai 2010)

Heroes of Might and Magic V


----------



## Trollzacker (12. Mai 2010)

Dominion (Spiel des Jahres 2009) mit allen Erweiterungen die es zur Zeit gibt.

Yspahan

Wizard

Lobo77

Stone Age

Fresko

Siedler von Catan

Dog

Carassonne

und viele andere.









Für die, die es nicht wissen, es handelt sich hierbei nicht um PC-Spiele, sondern um Brett- und Kartenspiele, die man mit echten Menschen an einem Tisch spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, wenn Computer- oder Konsolenspiele gemeint sind, dann nichts wirklich viel, da die Gesellschaftsspiele schon viel Zeit einnehmen.


MfG 

Trollzacker


----------



## Shadowrun91 (12. Mai 2010)

*- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
- Gta 4 plus Addons
- MW 2 auf der 360 ist es einfach toll
- Risen /Gothic 3
- Anno 1404
- Herr Der Ringe Rückkehr des Königs
- ANNO 1404
- Age of Empires

Natürlich alles nur ab und an mal. Bin irgendwie jmd der Games nie wirklich durchspielt. Außer Zelda <3


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Mai 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ja aber ... bei einer durchschnittlichen Wachphase von 16 Stunden dürfte es schwer sein (selbst wenn man diese 16 Stunden Freizeit hat), diesem Paket auch nur ansatzweise gerecht zu werden ... oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer sagt das ich nur 16 stunden wach bin =? urlaub ftw


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich nur 16 stunden wach bin =? urlaub ftw



Selbst dann ist das ein heftiges Paketchen ... daran spiele ich ein paar Jahre .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich es gründlich mache ..


----------



## Sysa (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele nebenher Shakes & Fidget , ausserdem schau ich immer mal wieder bei Spellforce 1+2 und Sacred (Gold) rein.

Ab und an kram ich mal die gute alte PS2 raus und spiele Dark cloud, Dark Chronicles, oder Final Fantasy X

und ansonsten ... regelmäßig Spieleabende mit Freunden: Siedler von Catan, Hexer von Salem und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (12. Mai 2010)

Ab und zu mal Battlefield oder CS Source aber echt selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveless (12. Mai 2010)

- Emergency4 mit entsprechenden Modifikationen
- Grand Theft Auto IV
- Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
- Assasin's Creed
- Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
- Counterstrike Source


----------



## giov@nni (12. Mai 2010)

Hmm was spiele ich noch ausser WoW ???


Achja, auch wenn einige es nicht kennen ich spiele das MMORPG namens

RealLife

^^


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Mai 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Selbst dann ist das ein heftiges Paketchen ... daran spiele ich ein paar Jahre ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die final fantasy spieler spiel ich gröstenteils an 2-3 tagen durch für 10ten brauch ich kaum 24 stunden bioscock ist auch ziemlich easy und den rest spiel ich ma ab und zu wen ich lust hab


----------



## Technocrat (12. Mai 2010)

Hearts of Iron 3
Civilization IV: Beyond the Sword
Battlefield Bad Company 2
MechWarrior IV


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

Pokemon Gelbe Edition aufm Gameboy <3


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (12. Mai 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> *Reallife 1.0*
> 
> unglaubliche Grafik, ein Wahnsinnssound und jede Entscheidung beeinflusst den Ausgang des "Games"



This!

und Silkroad Online ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / Shakes & Fidget auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Dark_Lady (12. Mai 2010)

- Age of Empires
- Civilization IV
- Anno 1503
- Sims 2


----------



## Martok (12. Mai 2010)

zz midnight club la


----------



## Knalltuet (12. Mai 2010)

Ausser WOW spiele ich noch:

Fifa 2010 (PS3)
Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
Flight Simulator X (PC)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (12. Mai 2010)

Najo meine absoluten Lieblinge sind:

PC

- Gothic
- Gothic II
- Gothic II Die Nacht des Raben
- Star Wars Knights of the old Republic
- Star Wars Knights of the old Republic II / The Sith Lords
- Spellforce 
- Spellforce: The breath of Winter
- Spellforce: Shadow of the Phoenix
- Spellforce II / Shadow Wars
- Risen
- Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War
- Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War // Winter Assault
- Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun u. das Add on: Feuersturm 
- Command & Conquer Alarmstufe rot 2 u. das Add on: Yuris Rache
- Assasian's Creed
- Assasian's Creed II
- Age of Mythology

NGC

- Super smash bros. Melee
- The legend of Zelda: Wind Waker

Gameboy

- Pokemon Blau/Rot (Seit über 8 Jahren und es macht immernoch spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Das sind Spiele die mir über die Jahre nie langweilig geworden sind auch nach dem 100x durchspielen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse


----------



## Morcan (12. Mai 2010)

Aktiv momentan:

Team Fortress 2
Counter Strike: Source
Borderlands (mal wieder)
Dragon Age: Origins + Awakening
Anno 1404
Splinter Cell Conviction
Assassin´s Creed 2
Red Faction Guerrilla


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mafia hab ich auch noch rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (12. Mai 2010)

Derzeit nur noch Monster Hunter 3... 

Für eingefleischte MH-Profis (Event Fatalis aus Farmstatus xP) zwar zu einfach aber was solls. Im besten Fall hofft man das im Moga-Wald 2 gleiche Bosse sind und zieht sie zusammen. Dann ist es ein wenig anspruchsvoll ^^

@Zam: Da kann ich locker mithalten ;P


----------



## Snikas (12. Mai 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta
Halo 3
Gears of War 2
GTA 4
Battlefield Bad Company 2
C&C 3


----------



## Lilicia (12. Mai 2010)

Neben Wow derzeit wieder Heros of Might and Magic V +die beiden Addons Tribes of the East und Hammers of Fate. 
Hänge aber noch immer an 3ten Szenario vom Grundspiel *lach*


----------



## Regine55 (12. Mai 2010)

Nichts!

Wow > all und das seit über 3 Jahren.


----------



## tuerlich (12. Mai 2010)

am pc spiel ich nur wow. ps3 zock ich zur zeit *dragon age origins* und *uncharted 2*. und demnächst hol ich mir *red dead redemption*


----------



## Acid_1 (12. Mai 2010)

SC2 Beta
Wc3 TFT
AoE2
Stronghold
The I of the Dragon (Vllt kennts ja wer, war auch mal in ner CBS drin.)
NFS: MW
Loki
Anno 1602 (Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil.^^)
C&C Generäle - Die Stunde Null

Das ist so das, was ich im Moment spiele, außer WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freak :O


----------



## Soilfire (12. Mai 2010)

Silkraod

Battlefield Bad Co.2

CS:S

Combat Arms

Halo3 und ODST

Devil May Cry 

Mfg


----------



## MoreliaV69 (12. Mai 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> hab ich von gehört. war letztens beim Leherer, aber der sagte sogar gegen Gold kann ich meinen Skill nicht instant erhöhen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann würde sich vielleicht Blockflöte anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfritz (12. Mai 2010)

Derzeit spiele ich Global Agenda, WC3, Cod MW 2 und SW Kotor 1.
Will mir nächstens aber noch Just Cause 2 besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poojolie (12. Mai 2010)

Starcraft, BfBC2 (Cod MW2 sind zuviele Hacker), Eve Online (Trial Acc)

Zu MW2: Auch die langen Wartezeiten sind bissle ******** 10-15min warten nur um dann ein "Hostmigration fehlgeschlagen" oder ähnliches zu lesen. Und wenns dann endlich klappt erwischt man noch 1-3 Hacker-_-


----------



## Chelrid (12. Mai 2010)

poojolie schrieb:


> Starcraft, BfBC2 *(Cod MW2 sind zuviele Hacker)*, Eve Online (Trial Acc)



hab ich auch schon von gehört... daher spiel ich eben BFBC2


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (12. Mai 2010)

Anno1404 und Anno1404-Venedig...


----------



## Philine (12. Mai 2010)

gaaaanz selten Sims wenn mir danach ist sonst nix anderes.


----------



## Aerasan (12. Mai 2010)

WoW
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Stronghold Crusader ( *DAS* beste Spiel ,das je erfunden wurde, Ich <3 Mittelalter)
und mein derzeitiges lieblingsspiel...
.
.
.
.
.
CHATROULETTE.COM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is sooo geil


----------



## Naldina (12. Mai 2010)

Heroes of Newerth
League of Legends

Xbox:
L4D2
Metro 2033
Battlefield Bad Company 2

und bald : Red Dead Redemption!!!!


----------



## M3g4s (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Left for Dead 1&2
Starcraft 2 Beta
Half Life 2 + Episoden über Synergy im Coop (Sehr empfehlenswert!)
Half Life 2 Cinematic Mod (Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert, man braucht aber einen guten PC)
Bioshock 1&2
Selten auch mal Battlefield 2


----------



## Sapper13 (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???




Ich spiele nix anderes derzeit. Der Markt gibt einfach nix dolles mehr her. Wo gibts denn bitteschön mal noch die inovativen Spieleentwickler? Wir befinden uns doch mehr oder weniger in einer Einheitsbreiphase.

Das 1000. Fussballmanager Spiel für die Sportfreaks
Den 1000. Shooter für angehende Amokläufer ;-)
Das 1000. Need for Speed für Rennfahrer 

u.s.w. Dann gibts noch Zwitter wie GTA aber das hällt einen nicht über Wasser. Und kommt mal wirklich ein Spiel raus mit einer spannenden Hintergrundstory, so kann man zu 90 % davon ausgehen das es sich um interaktiven Schwachsinn handelt. Es gibt nichts was ich mehr aasse als Spiele mit einer schweinegeilen Grafik und wo man im Grunde garnichts machen kann als einem Pfad entlang laufen...widerlich. Mein schlimmster reinfall war MOH Pacific Assault. Man hab ich mich geärgert. Die Anfangsequenz HAMMER GEIL, die musik EPISCH aber der SPielverlauf......forget about it!

Hin und wieder gibts aber mal Lichtblicke wie z. B. dieses Ghosthouse Spiel was vor einigen Jahren als Lowbudget rauskam. Man musste da irgendwie so Geister in einem Haus fangen....war von der Idee her und der Umsetzung schon recht lustig.

Aber hey, schaut mal hier bei buffed der uncharismatische Cheffredakteur mit der Fieberlippe und den wenigen Haaren. Als er noch ein kleiner Knilch war damals konnte man schon genau merken welches Softwarehaus die Zeitungen sponsert und welches nicht (weil zu klein). Oh Gott ich hätte brechen können wenn ich schon sein Gesicht sah mit dem Daumen hoch oder dann dieses (schlechtes Spiel Gesicht) das wirkte alles so aufgesetzt als würde man Sylverster Stallone Hamlet sprechen lassen......Und genau das sind ja die Meinungsmacher, man hat einfach reine Mainstream Games und genau das ist der Grund warum ich WoW Zocke, weil ich hier einfach die größt Mögliche Chance auf eigene Entfaltung habe.

Oh es gibt noch zwei Titel die ich hin und wieder mal zocke.

HIT MAN 2 das Level wo man in diesem Schlachthaus ist (ähm jo einfach die ganzen nackten Weiber abknallen xD <-- ich weiss nicht aber ich steh drauf :-P ) Und natürlich Max Payne das Spiel hat sehr viel Atmosphäre wenn man mit den Dual Ingrams nen leckeren Style auf der Treppe hinlegt......

Ach Gott bin ich verkommen immer diese Gewalt tz tz.


----------



## Ermes (12. Mai 2010)

League of Legens
Cs 1.6
Mount and Blade


----------



## Wolfner (12. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Mittlerer Stapel: 7. von oben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I see what you did there!


*Achso ja... selbst spiele ich momentan *Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit *(sofern ich die Zet dazu finde).*
*


----------



## Alkonaro (12. Mai 2010)

Call of duty 4 modern warfare 2


----------



## Grakuhl (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty 1-6
Left4Dead 1+2
Assassin's Creed 1+2
C'n'c 4
WC3 + TFT
Battlefield 2
Star Wars Battlefront 1+2
S&F The Game
Spider Solitär
CS 1.6 [&Source]


----------



## Interminator (12. Mai 2010)

xbox 360:
mw2
bfbc2
halo 3

PC:
LoL (league of legends)
css
mw2
cod4
WC3


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2010)

naja ich habe um die 150 games zu hause....

edit: was ich aber zocke z.z...

-sc2 beta
-game mim NDA (nicht cata)
-indiziert
-indiziert
-indiziert
-beschlagnahmt
-anno 1404


----------



## Shendria (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> oder wars NES ka mehr genau



stunden damit verbracht.... ich will meine NES zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder vielleicht auch besser net, sonst könnts ja noch passieren das ich mit WoW aufhöre....


----------



## Mulag (12. Mai 2010)

Seit einigen Tagen Torchlight. Das bessere Diablo 2.


----------



## Vengaru (12. Mai 2010)

Gotihc 1+2
Anno 
Trackmania


----------



## Skaramanga007 (12. Mai 2010)

My Free Farm ^^


----------



## LingLing85 (12. Mai 2010)

Counterstrike Source, Gothic...




Wenn schonmal so ein Thread da ist, kann mir jemand ein gutes Strategieaufbauspiel empfehlen? Am besten so im Style wie AoE2 aber mit ordentlichen Massenschlachten =)


----------



## Mikehoof (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele gerade nebenbei Mass Effect2 und Fifa World Cup. Das hat sich allerdings am 21.05.2010 erledigt! Red Dead Redemption (PS3) inc!


----------



## AMitB (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 auf der Xbox
Counter Strike Source

und WoW^^


----------



## WoWler24692 (12. Mai 2010)

für PC
WoW
Modern Warfare 2
CS 1.6
CS:S

für Xbox360

Just Cause 2 (einfach nur geil)
Bioshock 2
Halo 3 ODST
HdR Die Eroberung


----------



## Aggropip (12. Mai 2010)

ich hab nach langer zeit mal wieder Final Fantasy 7 & 8 ausgegraben...


----------



## Morgeve (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> kennnt noch wer von euch Powermonger aufn SNES?? war auch nen geiles Game



powermonger kam erstmalig auf dem amiga 500 und da war es schon ziemlich geil!

zur zeit spiele ich nur aion, call of duty modern warfare 2, dart und an meiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colll (12. Mai 2010)

dragan age origins 
call of duty modern warfire 2 

gestern gekauft metalgear solid 2-3 
team fortres 2


----------



## Idekoon (12. Mai 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins
Mass Effect 1&2
Assassins Creed 2
CoD 6
Splinter Cell Conviction
etc...


----------



## Waschdichmal (12. Mai 2010)

stepmania, urban terror, wc3 (the frozen throne), st, bg2 (mit und ohne erweiterung) und ähnliche rpgs


----------



## snif07 (12. Mai 2010)

Sim City 4 - Deluxe Edition
Die Siedler 3

spiele ich um zu entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (12. Mai 2010)

Aion und Assassin's Creed 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich zocke am Pc derzeit;D

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Battelfield Bad Company 2
Dragon Age Origins
Cabal Online 
( demnächst mal Aion antestenxD)

PsP; 

Need for Speed Carbon/Pro Street
Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core
Bloodbowl
Assassine Creed Bloodlines


P.s: Jaha auch Frauen zocken gerne mal Ego Shooter=P


----------



## Feorix (12. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty MW2
Warcraft III
Half Life 2
Assasins Creed auf PS3
Final Fantasy VII uff der PSP
mfg


----------



## Benduril (12. Mai 2010)

Level R
S & F
und ganz selten mal CS:S
und bei übrigem Geld AoC^^


----------



## mezo (12. Mai 2010)

sc2 beta


----------



## Sins=Gnom (12. Mai 2010)

Also  :

-Wacraft 3 (muss)^^

-Counter Strike Source (muss auch)

-Battlefroge (nebenbei)
 mfg SINS


----------



## Sinfallon (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Castlevania kenne ich noch den 1 teil vom snes der war ganz ok und hat spass gemacht



Irre ich mich oder kam der erste Castlevania Teil gar nicht für den SNES raus, sondern nur für das normale NES??


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2010)

CoD MW 2 

Atlantica

Die Sims 3 

Daiblo 2 

Für PS3:

FF13

und auch sehr cool

Heavy Rain


----------



## Warlockguy (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn meine Game Card gerade abgelaufen ist spiele ich statt WoW ... *Oblivion* (The Edlers Scroll IV).
Außerdem immerwieder gerne Nintendo DS Spiele, meist unterwegs (*Mario Kart DS, Yoshi - Touch an go, Zelda, Tetris*)
Sonst noch *Counter Strike 1.6* gelegentlich.

Aber am liebsten spiele ich *Tischtennis*. Und ich gehe 3-4 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio zum Muskelaufbau.


----------



## Snowhawk (12. Mai 2010)

MMORPG: Eve Online

Strategie: Supreme Commander 1 / FA und bald Starcraft II 

Shooter: Borderlands (warte auf weiteren DLC oder auf Dead Space 2)


----------



## marshmellow07 (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???



Alles AUSSER WoW!

AOC
HDRO
Atlantica Online
Assassins Creed 2
Sacred 2
Dragon Age Origins

.............................................
Willst noch etwas wissen? Wie gesagt ich zocke alles ausser WoW. Den shit hab ich über 4Jahre gezockt und nun isses dank Blizzard und den Jammerkidies zu leicht!


Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Dexter2000 (12. Mai 2010)

starcraft2,heroes of Newerth,codmod2,

das sind die wo ich grad zocke 
aber sonst Gothic1 oder gothic2


----------



## Gnarak (12. Mai 2010)

Torchlight


----------



## Bipun (12. Mai 2010)

Monster Hunter tri macht so süchtig xD


----------



## Debuff (12. Mai 2010)

GTA IV, Die Sims 3 und Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Mai 2010)

ähm, 





> CoD 4 MW2 ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Learose (12. Mai 2010)

Ausser WoW spiel ich noch:
COD 4
AION
Die Sims 3
Die Sims 2 + alle addons
Need for Speed Pro Street
Anno 1404

+ Diverse PS2/PS3 Spiele
und Wii

LG Stêrnchên/Learose auf Azshara


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. Mai 2010)

Civilization 4,Team Fortress 2 und Kotor 2


----------



## Heydu (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???



Battlefield 2
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 2142
Battlefield Bad Company 2

Anno 1701
Anno 1404 - Venedig
Command & Conquer 3 - Kanes Rache
Command & Conquer 4 - Mit Trainer, damit ich das eigentliche GamePlay habe von unendlich viel einheiten bauen etc...
Command & Conquer - Generäle + Zero Hour
Empire Earth - ZDE
F.E.A.R
Half Life 2
Counter Strike - Source
Halo 1 
Army of Two (mit Bruder)
X3 - Reunion
X3 - Terran Conflict
Enemy Territory Quake Edition
Civilisation IV
Caesar IV
Quake 4 (Collectors Edition)
Alien Shooter 2
Alien vs Predator 2
Army Men RTS
Youda Farmer
Youda Sushi
Steel Tide
Sim City 4 Deluxe
City Life 2008
Worms 3D
Worms Mayham
Die Siedler 5 - Gold Edition
Worms Blast
Worms Armageddon
Gangsters 2
CivCity Rom
Need for Speed - Most Wanted
Need for Speed - Shift

und WC III und WC TFT plus World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serpendt (12. Mai 2010)

immo auf xbox 360 just cause 2, gta iv und cod 6, ansonsten auf pc eher wenig, außer wow


----------



## René93 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele:
CoD 6 MW2
COD 4 MW
Battlefield Bad Company 2
WC3
Diablo 2 
Team Fortress 2
WH40K Dawn of War 2 sowie Chaos Rising
Garrys Mod (falls das jmd kennt ein übelst geiles Sandbox spiel)
Und halt HL1 mit allen Expansions und HL2 mit allen Expansions


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (12. Mai 2010)

> Civilization 4,Team Fortress 2 und Kotor 2



civilation IV zogg ich auch gelegentlich, aber ab herbst warscheinlich eher das V.


----------



## Lisko34 (12. Mai 2010)

Mass Effect 2 (DLCs)
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Torchlight
Prototype
Dreamkiller
Legendary
Borderlands
uvm.

Gruß Lisko


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (12. Mai 2010)

außer wow spiel ich noch Monster Hunter Unite,das spiel ist einfach nur geil !


----------



## Sebastian1804 (12. Mai 2010)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl auf der Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harebrain (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf meinem C64-Emulator gerade wieder das MEGA-KULT-SPIEL:

M.U.L.E.


----------



## Littelbigboss (12. Mai 2010)

spiel zurzeit divinity 2 ego draconis


----------



## Neneko89 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel im Moment

Assassins Creed 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Just Cause 2

Und bin noch am Überlegen mir Army of Two 2 oder Lost Planet 2 zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mit den zweiern O_O


----------



## Shendria (12. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Legend of the green Dragon. Wird immer aktuell sein.



Ich habs früher geliebt... nur irgendwie find ich keinen guten Server mehr wo ich auch als "Anfänger" leicht mitkomm. Überall findet mal leider nur noch die eingespielten Gruppen, bei denen man schwer Anschluß findet.... und meine RP-Fähigkeiten haben unter WoW seeeehr gelitten... -.-  Mal abgesehen davon, das mir keine guten Bios mehr einfallen wollen.....


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Mai 2010)

CoD: MW2
Battlefield Bad Company 2 
Starcraft 2 Beta
CS:S
Gta4
manchmal noch Garry´s Mod 10 ^^



MFG
Pala


----------



## Isaya (12. Mai 2010)

The legend of Zelda: Twilight Princes...
Gerade durch^^


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Mhh mal überlegen.. auf PC HL2, CSS, DODS, Fifa und unterwegs wenn man Akku sparen muss AoE2 oder Stronghold crusader.
Auf PS3 Fifa, NfS und die Playstation Home Minigames manchmal.
Und auf dem iPod natürlich Pocket Legends, das einzige MMORPG und sonst Tony Hawk´s pro Skater, Fifa und Skate it.
Ich denke 60% der Zeit, in der ich spiele verbringe ich mit Fifa, 25% mit WoW und der Rest teilt sich dann die übrigen 15%.


----------



## Sharanu (12. Mai 2010)

zur zeit zocke ich:

Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Edain Mod
Bioshock 2
League of Legends
Prototype
Plants vs Zombies
Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask


----------



## boonfish (12. Mai 2010)

Alle Highlights dies für PS3 oder PC sonst noch so gibt...


----------



## Pomela (12. Mai 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW das beste GAME AUF DER WELT was mich voll SÜCHTIG MACHT???



nichts ^^


Aber du hast recht, auch für mich ist es das "beste Game wo gibt", aber süchtig bin ich nicht. Ich nehme mir nur Zeit für mein Hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (12. Mai 2010)

CoD MW2
Assassins creed 2
starcraft broodwar
Cod MW I

aufer ps2:

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3
und etliche verschiedene spyro teile^^
ach ja und crash bandicoot


----------



## Malt (12. Mai 2010)

ZakMcKracken -BTAS- *geiles Projekt ^^
ArmA II
CSS
D2 LoD
CoD WaW

und kein WoW mehr *fg


----------



## Aranshi (12. Mai 2010)

ich spiele gerne battlefield bad company 2 zwischendruch wenn ich auf alles id hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (12. Mai 2010)

Age of Empires 2 ! Das beste Strategiespiel überhaupt, dieses Spiel hab ich im Alter von 7 Jahren angefangen zu spielen, das war 1999 ich LIEBE es!!
Erst danach kommt WC3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gründe sollten klar sein)
DotA Allstars (bis zu Version 6.40. oder so, danach wurds iwie doof)


CS:CZ (macht laune über lan)
Battlefield2 (Medic 4 life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
AssassinsCreed1+2 (1 war geil, 2 ist episch)
Company of Heroes (geiles 2.WK feeling)
TES IV: Oblivion (zum mit schwert drauf hacken)
Halflife 2 (beste story im ego-shooter genre)
Guild Wars (Früher, das waren noch zeiten *schwärm*)
KOTOR 1+2 (beste story ever, beste feeling)
CnC3 Tiberium Wars (nicht sooo begeistert)

ETC !!


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2010)

mhh naja zock eig nur :
Tony Hawk`s Ameircan Wasteland
mein gott wie ich dieses spiel liebe und mann brauch auch keine Maus perfekt an sonnigen Tagen mit dem Laptop raus und zu der geilen spiel musik zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I LOVE IT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mage (12. Mai 2010)

WC3
LoL
Halo
ansonsten immer verschieden


----------



## Poseidoom (12. Mai 2010)

Half Life
Ratchet & Clank 
Star Wars Battlefront 
Warcraft 3 
... ich spiel jetzt nich sooo viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (12. Mai 2010)

Je nachdem worauf ich grad Lust habe:

- FF XIII
- Assassins Creed 2
- Mass Effect 2
- Dragon Age
- Oblivion 
- Overlord 2 (Grml, habs immer noch nicht durch -.- )
- Super Mario World ROM Hacks
- Paper Mario (N64)
- Irgendeinen Zelda Teil, am liebsten OoT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Halo 3 (Multiplayer)


----------



## STAR1988 (12. Mai 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## JTR (12. Mai 2010)

call of duty modern warfare 2
L4D 2
Kane & Linch
Bioshock
Css


----------



## Masouk (12. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh' die Frage nich'   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (12. Mai 2010)

Age of Conan und Herr der Ringe Online.

Nach dem Addon ist Age of Conan wohl wieder öfter dran, ist eigentlich eh das bessere game !


----------



## Blordon (12. Mai 2010)

.....haste dir aber viel arbeit gemacht mit XD
ALso ich hab zwar nicht so viel......aber ich hab doch so meine vavoriten XD
Reallife kann man natürlich auch einmal anwerfen wenn man lust am pc spielen verloren hat^^
so in die stadt in die disco gehn oder so und n Mädel aufreißen kann sehr erfrischend sein XD
Achja und wegen dem scheiss vorurteil alle zocker seien nerds usw....an alle die das denken:...kommt her....ich tret euch in den {:content:}amp;§@!(&$)!



ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2010)

Zurzeit spiel ich wieder viel SEGA, ich liebe Sonic mit der porno 2D Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (13. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich probiers mal aufzulisten:

Gothic I-III
Stronghold Crusader
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Bioshock
Battle Grounds (HL² Mod)
Warcraft III
Titan Quest (incl AddOn)


Das wäre so dat wichtigste, selten spiel ich noch Age of Empires II / III oder alte Anno Teile (1604 hauptsächlich).


----------



## Gniggy (13. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit LoL (League of Legends) ähnlich wie dota ;p
da ich pvpler bin und wow dies mit wotlk deutlich verhauen habe, habe ich halt LoL ausprobiert und muss sagen ist der hamma ;P
Und ist auch der grund warum ich seit einer Woche kein wow mehr zocke^^


----------



## Menakar (13. Mai 2010)

also ich spiele nebenbei noch reallife... aber i.wie wird da nur mensch gespielt ;/


----------



## Boddakiller (13. Mai 2010)

*PC*
Counter Strike Source
Prototype
Bioshock 2
Metro 2033
Resident Evil 5
Warcraft 3
League of Legends

*PS3*
Final Fantasy XIII
Assassins Creed


----------



## Exeel =) (13. Mai 2010)

Assasins Creed 2
Gta 4 
Bfbc2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 
Need for Speed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch mehr xD


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> *Mittlerer Stapel: 7. von oben!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst dich irren. *pfeif*



@Alle: Ich habe eben ein paar Beiträge gelöscht.
Die Erwähnung von* indizierten oder gar beschlagnahmten* Spielen ist* nicht gestattet.*


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> @Zam: Da kann ich locker mithalten ;P



Ich kann die Steam-Spiele schlecht zeigen *g* Ich hab auch die Diskettenspiele außen vorgelassen (die überdimensionierten Packungen liegen bei meinen Eltern *g*) und die Spiele die nur normale CD-Hüllen haben (die keine Packung mehr haben, aus Magazinen, oder Ebay/Amazon-Gebrauchtkäufe wie X-Wing 95 Collectors etc.) :-P


----------



## -cqwerty (13. Mai 2010)

The World Hardest Game ! 1 & 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wers net kennt > gidf.de

sosnst Counter Strike 1.6 und Warcraft 3


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

So nun nochmal ernsthaft...


Battlefield Bad Company 2
Worms 4 Mayhem
Need for Speed Underground 2
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Counter Strike Source
GTA San Andreas + Vice City
Diablo 2
Battlefront 2
THPS 3
Haegemonia (Echtzeit-Weltraum Strategiespiel)
Heros of Might and Magic (Eigentlich die ganze Reihe, aktuell nur den neusten Teil)
Risen
Gothic II

Ansonsten andere Spiele eher nebenbei... Besonders intensiv von den oben aufgelisteten Spiel ich aktuell eigentlich nur Wolfenstein ET und NFS U2.

EDIT: Und nein, Wolfenstein ET ist nicht indiziert.


----------



## Neitras (13. Mai 2010)

zur zeit

CoD mw2
Mass Effect2
Halo Reach Beta 
Star Trek online


----------



## Da Magic (13. Mai 2010)

Fußballmanager 2004 

Battlefield Bad Company 2



noch nebenher^^


----------



## paTschQ (13. Mai 2010)

Metal Gear 1-4, Fifa 10, gta sa-/4

und jz bald

RED DEAD REDEMPTION!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camthalionar (13. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele unter anderem :

C&C 3 KW (PC)

Assassins Creed 2 (X360)
Just Cause 2 	(X360)
FF XIII 	(X360)

@ZAM, nette Sammlung


----------



## grolaurc (13. Mai 2010)

Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
BioShock
BioShock 2
F.E.A.R. (+ addons)
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin


----------



## Nexus.X (13. Mai 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (auch online toll...wären da nur nicht die Cheater)


Und die Camper ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel nebenbei aktuell:

Fallout 3
Left 4 Dead 1/2
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2
Warcraft 3 - The frozen Throne
Counter Strike Source 
Half Life 2/Ep.1/Ep.2
Unreal Tournament 3

Zwischendurch kram ich dann auch nochmal ein paar der ganz alten, eingestaubten Spiele raus.

MfG


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Mai 2010)

Left 4 Dead 1 (scheißt auf den 2er, der größte mist...)

Und Deus Ex..., hachja das waren Spiele, meine Freunde, das waren richtige Spiele.


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Mai 2010)

Fussball zb. bin aber wohl eher aussenseiter!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (13. Mai 2010)

neben wow nur ab und zu ne runde torchlight oder ich schmeiss den amiga neben mir an und daddel bissle die klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buttahbrot (13. Mai 2010)

Left 4 Dead
COD: Modern Warfare 2
Counter Strike: Source
Die komplette Halo Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need for Speed 
uvm.
...


----------



## Darknight281 (13. Mai 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Mai 2010)

CoD MW2 (PS3)
Pes (PS3)
GTA 4 (PS3)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. Mai 2010)

counter strike
sacred
gothic 3
splinter cell

alles was fun macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (13. Mai 2010)

hdro
war
dragon age
risen
fallout 3 
bfbc2 
warcraft 3


----------



## Obsurd (13. Mai 2010)

Maden10 ^^


----------



## Weizenmehl (13. Mai 2010)

mw2
cs
cs:s
warcraft 3 
Shakes&Fidget
oblivion
Gothic 3
demnächst lege ich mir Risen an.


----------



## MockKing (13. Mai 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Left for Dead


----------



## Thuum (13. Mai 2010)

Just Cause 2

Call of Duty: World at War

Heavy Rain


----------



## Kardem (13. Mai 2010)

Außer wow spiele ich im mom noch:

Heroes of Newerth (seid der Beta)
Risen
NFS:SHift
Borderlands

und mal gucken was noch so schönes rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2010)

STO

Gothic 1 und 2 (3 ist der größte Mist)
Oblivion
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
The Darkness Uncut (PS3)
FIFA10 (PS3)

und noch vieeeeeeeeeel mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (13. Mai 2010)

Baldur's Gate 1+2,
Icewind Dale 1+2,
Mount & Blade,
Guild Wars,
CoD:MW2,
FF6-9,
diverse weitere;


----------



## lahmm (17. Juni 2010)

cod 4
Fifa 09
und: Der Bruch Bubble Spinner


----------



## marulu (17. Juni 2010)

ich habe hier noch alle alten konsolen stehen am besten war sega leider machen die keine konsolen mehr...


----------



## Ruvenjesper (17. Juni 2010)

counterstrike, battelfield bc2, schach, fußball und RealLife
und natürlich alles mögliche auf der ps2 ^^

mfg ruven


----------



## Raven1980 (17. Juni 2010)

Neben Shakes and Fidget spiele ich noch Dragon Age: Origins und Awakening liegt auch schon bereit


----------



## Mahii (17. Juni 2010)

CS 1.6
WC III 
Halo 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis 
Bioshock 2 

Und auf PS3

PES2010
Lost Planet 2
MW 2 
GTA 4
Tekken6
Hawx
Warhawk

Alles im wechsel ^^

Tante edit sagt dass sie noch gern Portal spiele ^^


----------



## Megania (17. Juni 2010)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

ich Spiele ausser Wolrd of Warcraft noch *Warcraft 3*,* Der Herr der Ringe online* und *Portal*.


----------



## Versace83 (17. Juni 2010)

Fifa Manager und ab Frühjahr 2011 SW-TOR


----------



## Xsender (17. Juni 2010)

bfbc2/bf2 css sonst eig nicht hab zwar noch mehr spiele aber die meisten spiel ich nimmer :>


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (17. Juni 2010)

Eindeutig Mass Effect 2, find ich ein klasse spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (17. Juni 2010)

CSS
Bfbc 2
Cod 6
Dantes Inferno


----------



## LegendaryDood (17. Juni 2010)

Momentan spiele ich wieder Fallout 3 (insgesamt über 200 Spielstunden und ich hab immer noch nich alles entdeckt, es gibt echt immer wieder was neues) und Gears of War.

Bei Gears of War hat es mich auch erst mal gleich wieder rausgehauen, ich hatte total vergessen wie schnell man teilweise tot ist wenn man die Deckung nicht nutzt und einfach drauf los stürmt^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

Red Dead Redemption und Tekken 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (17. Juni 2010)

tf2
bf: bc2
cod
d2: lod
hedge wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juni 2010)

Monkey Island (alles mal wieder)
Pong
Pacman
Prince of Persia 1-3 "4" war fürn *hust*
North&South (damals Amiga game)
Wings of Fury (auch Amiga)

und World of Warcraft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (17. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na das is ne sammlung ^^

also ich spiele nebenbei noch CoD6 (PS3) , WC3 TFT , GTA IV (PS3) und ich überlege grad aus purer langeweile mal wieder CS 1.6 zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cebroc (17. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele ausser Wow:


Morrowind

Oblivion Nehrim

Mass Effect 2

PES2010 

Dark Messiah 

Warhammer 40k 

Gothic 1

Gothic 2


----------



## colll (17. Juni 2010)

so jetz kommen die richtig epischen games : - D

zur zeit gta san andereas (beste gta teil ever)

ff 7-8-9 

final fantasy X und X-2 

final fantasy 12

balddurs gate für die konsole da is es ein richtig geiles game aber mehr so hack and slay

ne runde pes 6 ja ich weis sind sehr alt manche games aber alt is immer noch geil

und jetz grade neue bei mir day of recouning kennt keiner is nen gutes spiel für schwischen durch und im multiplayer echt geil


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (17. Juni 2010)

league of legends 

gw

risen


----------



## Bombajy (17. Juni 2010)

Dragon Age 
Far Cry 2
Stronghold 2
Borderlands
Monsterhunter Freedom Unite
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Gothic 1
Gothic 2 <33
Gothic 3
Little Fighters 2
Zatacka aka. Achtung! Die Kurve
und etliche Minigames wie Storm the House 2 etc.


----------



## steven9797 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel:


-Final Fantasy XIII Ps3
-Lost Planet 2 Ps3
-Mod Nation Racers Ps3
-Star Wars The Force Unleashed Ps3
-NFS Underground 2 PC
-NFS ProStreet Ps3
-NFS Undercover Ps3
-NFS Shift Ps3
-Uncharted 2 Among Thieves Ps3
-Little Big Planet Ps3
-Burnout Paradise Ps3
-Motorstorm Pacific Rift Ps3
-World of Warcraft PC


Das sind die Spiele die ich im Moment spiele ich hab Insgesammt 6 PC Spiele und 26 Ps3 Spiele (und ich bin erst 13)


----------



## imbaaapala (17. Juni 2010)

NFS Shift
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty 5
GTA IV ( und Erweiterungen )
Mass Effect 2
Ab und zu Fußballmanager 10, wird aber zu schnell langweilig
WoW spiel ich eigentlich eher weniger ^^


----------



## Simi1994 (17. Juni 2010)

Left 4 Death 2 (richtig süchtig nach Zombieblutbädern^^)
BFC 2
Just Cause 2
Darksiders (xBox 360)
Warcraft 3 TFT

und mein absolutes Suchtspiel:

Pirates, Vikings and Knights II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens lese ich viel (kennt irgendwer Trudi (ja ich weiss, lol^^) Canavan?) ;-)


----------



## Syrow (17. Juni 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> Little Fighters 2



omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eines der besten spiele die ich kenne xD

macht total laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders wenn man zu zweit is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (17. Juni 2010)

Hab vor 2 Wochen aufgehört WoW zu spielen .... mhh zokke mal dies mal das BFBC2 ; COD:MW2 ; Aion ( wo mir das lvln allerdings zu langsam geht -.- ) und sonst langweile ich mich und werde mir morgen wieder eine Gamecard kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (17. Juni 2010)

mass effect 1&2 .dragon age origins.die sims 3. anno 1404.


----------



## imbaaapala (17. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow und alles legal gekauft, ich bin beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperious (17. Juni 2010)

- Geschichte lernen Unleashed
- Extrempunkte bestimmen 5
- CounterStrikeSource


----------



## timinatorxx (17. Juni 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Morrowind



gibt es Morrowind irgendwo kostenlos ? ich brauche dieses spiel wieder habe es noch Nie durchgespielt


----------



## Simi1994 (17. Juni 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Wow und alles legal gekauft, ich bin beeindruckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich noch alle hätte würde ich meine gesamelten Werke von N64 über PS2 zu Wii und xBox 360 zeigen.xD


----------



## rocksor (17. Juni 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Plants vs. Zombies (Suchtspiel NR.1)



Ohja... Wer behauptet, WoW würde süchtig machen, hat noch nicht Plants vs. Zombies gespielt... Das Spiel sieht einfach nur sau schlecht aus, aber wenn mans mal selbst spielt kommt man einfach nicht mehr davon los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 simples aber geiles Spiel! Kanns nur empfehlen =)


----------



## imbaaapala (17. Juni 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ohja... Wer behauptet, WoW würde süchtig machen, hat noch nicht Plants vs. Zombies gespielt... Das Spiel sieht einfach nur sau schlecht aus, aber wenn mans mal selbst spielt kommt man einfach nicht mehr davon los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha hab grad das Gameplay-Video gesehen, zu geil: Zombie Bobsled Team.. ZOMBIE BOBSLED TEAM!?!?!?  zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrow (17. Juni 2010)

Prototyp (sehr gut zum abreagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
CoD 4+6
GTA 4 EfLC
Aion (ein bissl)
FC 2 (auch map editor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
BFBC 2
RaceDriver GRID
Stronghold Legends
Age of Empires 3 +addons
CounterStrike Source
WC III
Cabal Online (heißt das so)^^
Overlord 1+2
RB Six LV


das sind die games die ich in der woche mind. einmal öffne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hizun (17. Juni 2010)

Fallout 3
Counter Strike 1.6 und Source
Flatout 2
und andere^^


----------



## Cebroc (17. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> gibt es Morrowind irgendwo kostenlos ? ich brauche dieses spiel wieder habe es noch Nie durchgespielt




ja Morrowind gibts Kostenlos (leider)

Bei den 2 letzten Addons Tribunal und Bloodmoon bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die auch Gratis sind.


----------



## No_ones (17. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oO 
ich spiel noch so Cod mw 2, Battlefield bad company 2, Split /second, FF13 und darksiders ( alles uncut was geht ... geschnitten ist das scheiße .. und unlogisch wenn man bei darksiders ein viech zerreißt und kein typischer grüner schleim / blut kommt ... )


----------



## Thuum (17. Juni 2010)

Spiele die ich momentan außer WoW spiele sind:


Just Cause 2
Heavy Rain
Red Dead Redemption
Age of Empires 2+3
Bioshock 1+2


----------



## soca291 (17. Juni 2010)

@ zam meine sammlung sieht fast genauso aus 
momentan spiel ich neben wow aber nur company of heros


----------



## Pojo (17. Juni 2010)

COD4 ftw!

wieso spielt ihr alle MW2? Ist doch der größe Dreck >.<


----------



## Sèv! (17. Juni 2010)

Rock Band 1-2 (Mit vielen gedownloadeten Songs natürlich),Blur,Split Second,MW2
Warten auf die neue Auflage von NFS Hot Pursuit >.<


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Wow und alles legal gekauft, ich bin beeindruckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ca. genauso viele Spiele. Nur halt nicht legal.

BTT:

Shadowgrounds Survivor
Zero Gear
S4 League


----------



## Bombajy (17. Juni 2010)

Pojo schrieb:


> COD4 ftw!
> 
> wieso spielt ihr alle MW2? Ist doch der größe Dreck >.<



Is zwar mein erstes COD aber ich muss sagen, dass mich die Story am meisten beeindruckt hat. Besonders die eine Mission "Cliffhanger" wo man erst den Berg raufsteigen musste und zum Schluss mit so nem Motorschlitten (Name fällt mir grad net ein xD ) abhauen muss.


----------



## Rokzar (17. Juni 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> Alien vs. Predator (2010)
> GTA San Andreas
> GTA 4
> ...




Plants vs. Zombies (Suchtspiel NR.1)
stimmt genau!!!
Hab nix anderes machn können bis ich es endlich durch hatte!^^


----------



## Eltarian (17. Juni 2010)

Hm, naja, nebenbei....

...ich spiele mich mit Formeln, Figuren und Körpern gedanklich rum und rechne jeden möglichen Mist aus, zählt das auch? Im Moment beschäftige ich mich ein bisschen mit dem Tetraeder....

Ja, was soll ich sagen? Ich kann auf dem Weg zur Uni in der Strassenbahn nicht WoW spielen, da muss man sich eben andersweitig ablenken *g*.


----------



## Kiligen (17. Juni 2010)

Ape Escape
Metal Gear Solid 1,2
Final Fantasy 7,8,12
Medi Evil 1,2
Taifu " Die Rache des Tigers"
WoW
VampIre die Maskerade "Redemption , Bloodlines"
Stronghold Deluxe, Crusader ,Legends
Kotor 1,2
Mafia
Jak and Dexter 1,2,3
Tenchu Wraith of Heaven , Fatal Shadows
Shadow Men 2
Tropico Gold
Herrscher des Olymps "Zeus"
Tomb Raider 1,2, Anniversary
Pirates of the Caribbean (mit Nathaniel Hawk)
Jade Cocon 1
Dragon Ball Final ... ; Budokai 1
Silent Hill 2
Toys Story 2
Final Fantasy Tacticals Advance
Kingdom Hearts "Chain of Memories" + Classic
Pokémon Gelb + Gold
Golden Sun 2
Baeldurs Gate 2 Shadow of Am"
Legend of Dragoon
Kartia
Hugo^^
Moorhuhn
Guild wars Classic
Warcraft 3 RoC + TFT
Diablo 2
Magical Race
Disc World
Technomage
Murloc RPG

Mehr fällt mir in dem Moment gerade nicht ein ......


----------



## Chickenburger95 (17. Juni 2010)

CSS
DODS
COD 6
Grid
Trackmania
COD 4


----------



## Nurmengard (17. Juni 2010)

League of Legends, Team Fortress 2 und CSS


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (17. Juni 2010)

battleforge, bf:warfront2, ccs


----------



## Deadwool (17. Juni 2010)

MMOs die ich neben WoW zocke. 

- AION
- Age of Conan 
- Dungeons & Dragons Online
- Fallen Earth
- Warhammer

Natürlich sind nicht alle aktiv zur selben Zeit. Das Interesse wechselt immer ein wenig. 
Zur Zeit spiele ich zB Age of Conan: Rise of the Godslayer , wenn ich nicht gerade ICC raide in WoW.

Und zwischendurch zocke ich ältere Arcade Spiele auf meinen Spielautomaten


----------



## Muffi77 (18. Juni 2010)

Zurzeit:

Fallout 3
Football Manager 2010
Drakensang 2

Aber wirklich viel Zeit hab ich dafür eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Igoar85 (18. Juni 2010)

League of Legends
Diablo II
Warcraft III TFT
GTA SA SA-MP
Anno 1404 Venedig


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Juni 2010)

zur Zeit King's Bounty: Armored Princess (Fantasy Strategie ähnl. wie HOMM)
Ansonsten erwarte ich sehnlichst Disciples 3.


----------



## BlueMode (18. Juni 2010)

Tetris!!!!!
aufm gameboy beim wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibs eig.son addon wie bejeweld für tetris?(mal googlen)

anonsten noch BF2 (nein nicht Bad Company bin einer der ehrlichen Battlefield spieler, nicht dieses möchtegern Battlefield...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (18. Juni 2010)

Optix schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Spiele?



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im Ernst. Ich hab vorher nur WoW gespielt. Seit knapp 2 Wochen spiel ich garnichts mehr. Wieso weiß ich selbst nicht. Die Lust ist irgendwie ---- weg ?


----------



## Gintaar (18. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ja auch seit Ewigkeiten kein anderes Spiel mehr gespielt, suche aber eine schöne Aufbau- bzw. Wirtschaftssimulation ähnlich wie 'Die Siedler' früher. Kann da jemand etwas empfehlen? Bei den Spielen von UbiSoft bin ich allerdings skeptisch, da sie ja allesamt diesen Kopierschutz haben, bei dem sie pausenlos auf die Server zugreifen müssen, welche offenbar die Angewohnheit haben alle Viertelstunde für 10 Minuten auszufallen.


----------



## Laeneus (18. Juni 2010)

Momentan wiedermal WC3, RDR, Whispered world, Diablo2, Just cause 2, Heavy rain und Machinarium. Und natürlich die alten monkey island teile zum dutzendsten mal^^


----------



## Zuckerbub (18. Juni 2010)

Ich sag nur

SC2 BETAROXXXXXXXXXXXXOR. 

Sobald die Final da ist, ist die WOW Ära endgültig vorbei.


----------



## oens (18. Juni 2010)

SC2 Beta, APB Beta, LotRO...ich denke aber das reicht auch vollkommen aus als familienvater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (18. Juni 2010)

warhammer 40k
und immer mal wieder zwischendurch:
doom 3


----------



## kelan asgard (18. Juni 2010)

Diablo 2
Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> ja Morrowind gibts Kostenlos (leider)



Das wäre mir neu. Morrowind gibts als Low-Budget, aber sicher nicht legal kostenlos. Verwechsel das nicht mit Daggerfall/Arena.


Btw.: Aktuell Red Dead Redemption, MW2 und *CASTLE CRASHERS* ^^ 


*Btw.2@ALLE: Ich habe eben diverse indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel gelöscht - bitte nicht mehr erwähnen, Danke. *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (18. Juni 2010)

ich spiele momentan neben WoW BFBC 2, CS:S (zu 70 % zombi mods^^), shakes & fidget und sobald es wieder geht oder released Starcraft II


----------



## Andugar (18. Juni 2010)

_Aktiv_
*Age of Conan - Rise of the Godslayer*
*Warhammer*
*
*
_Inaktiv_
_*Der Herr der Ringe Online*_
_
_


----------



## Legendofz (18. Juni 2010)

aktuell am Liebsten


MfG


----------



## Relief (18. Juni 2010)

Mhhh wenn ich hier so durchlese, bekomm ich grad wider lust auf so ein par klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICh selber spiele im mom Hauptsächlich auf der PS3:

Bayonetta - richtig geil nach so ner Lamen Ini, oder gefarme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Resident Evil 5

Bald hoffentlich red dead redemption 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundead (18. Juni 2010)

Aktuell vor allem auf der PS3: Red Dead Redemption 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst immer mal aufm PC noch: Bad Company 2 und Pro Evo 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem jetzt zur WM ^^


----------



## Cold Play (18. Juni 2010)

p.s. wenn ihr langeweile habt der Akinator kennt die meisten leute (auch ZAM^^) 

ihr denkt an eine figur und er stellt euch fragen. meistens klappt das auf anhieb

hoffe ihr habt spaß dabei es ist auch umsonst!

mfg

Cold


----------



## Dichtoschuki (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 .....aber nur zum Boot fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (18. Juni 2010)

ATM FF Alpha und sehr wahrscheinlich die Beta. Sollte es den Erwartungen gerecht werden gibt es ein Tapetenwechsel im Zockerzimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantevalerius (18. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aua....



Joar ZAM meine rede XD....der erste Teil war Castlevania auf dem NES (nicht Snes)...Wobei Castlevania IV auf dem SNES der erste Teil war .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeium (18. Juni 2010)

Ein wahres Evergreen das is regelmässig zock is Final Fantasy 7 auf PSone


----------



## Varagon (18. Juni 2010)

Shadeium schrieb:


> Ein wahres Evergreen das is regelmässig zock is Final Fantasy 7 auf PSone



Jo! Das Spiel ich auch ab und an..höre dann aber auf weil ich Aeris wieder nicht retten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (18. Juni 2010)

Auf meinem Normalen rechner spiel ich auch oft stundenlang The Elderscrolls 4 oblivion oder in gta4 einfach umherfahren durch die grosse stadt

wenn ich mal unterwegs bin spiele ich auf meinem betagten laptop per emulator gerne mal nes snes oder gameboy spiele  oder diverse andere ältere spiele die meine geliebte alte gurke hergibt^^vorzugsweise mit nem guten gamepad (schleichwerbung für den xbox 360 controller für pc)

aber ansonnsten was mein spieleregal so hergibt falls wow mal langweilig wird oder man keine lust mehr hat auf tägliche quests oder farmen oder inis oder twinken etc...


----------



## Zwirbel (18. Juni 2010)

Sundead schrieb:


> Pro Evo 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da kann ich dir die fifa online open-beta empfehlen. macht echt laune


----------



## Koshirosaru (18. Juni 2010)

Assasins creed 1u2
splintercell alle teile *schwärm*
dead space
cs 1.6 only
hl 1u2
aion und guild wars


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (18. Juni 2010)

God of War 1-3, Bioshock 1-2, Assassin's Creed 1-2, Gran Turismo *auf GT5 freu*, Final Fantasy 10-12 und ein imo Klassiker: Quake 1-3


----------



## Freelancer (18. Juni 2010)

Nix außer an meiner Freundin rumspielen und zur Zeit ist neben Wow eh nur Zeit für Fußball ^^

Schland o Schland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yorinaga (18. Juni 2010)

hmm.. zocke immo neben wow..

soulcalibur 4, star ocean und just cause 2 auf der ps3 und
kingdom hearts u metal gear peace walker aufm psp.

mfg


----------



## Fipsin (18. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel en Haufen spiele (darunter noch auf der Sega Megadrive2^^)

Mal die MMORPGs

Metin 2 abonzu 
RoM hab ich mal gespielt
HDRO will ich anfangen
Lastchaos angefangen und aufgehört in 10m^^

Aber WoW nimmt so viel Zeot da bleibt keine Zeit fpr kleinere


----------



## Jornia (18. Juni 2010)

Mh, außer WoW? 

Aufm Spielplatz
Im Haushalt, nennt sich putzen und waschen
Alles, womit man den Mann vom Pc oder Fußball weglocken kann

Die Grafik ist zwar genial, aber sonst ist es oft eher Arbeit als Spaß!

Sonst: 
Sims3 Traumkarrieren
etliches an 3-Gewinnt-Spielen
viele Wimmelbildspiele .. und viele andere kleinere Sachen


----------



## Dream1 (18. Juni 2010)

Auf der XBox 360 spiel ich momentan Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Giutar Hero 3 / World tour / Metallica

Aufem Pc Dragon Age

auf der XBox Halo 2

Auf der Ps2 würd ich mal Ratchet and Clank tippen habs schon länger nich gespielt

Das is etwa das das ich am meisten spiele...

Mfg


----------



## MrBlaki (18. Juni 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Counterstrike Source


----------



## DarthDonut (18. Juni 2010)

css
borderlands
bioshock 2
flatout 2
rockband 1-2
gh3
und nochn paar andere


----------



## Zepheus (18. Juni 2010)

Ich frage mich grade ohne die 17 seiten gelesen zu haben ist der Stapel von Zam eigentlich kleiner oder größer geworden? steht der so daheim rum? und was passiert wenn er was aus der Mitte Spielen will? Jenga? nun gut....

Da ich andere Zeitfresser aufgrund der WM meide, habe ich mir Shadow Complex gekauft (anm. es sind gerade 30 XBLA Spiele im Preis gesenkt! zuschlagen zuschlagen sag ich da nur!) so als alter Super Metroid Fan sagt mir das Spielprinzip mal so richtig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxMardooxx (18. Juni 2010)

wow...bestes game....BS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zock SC2, CSS und WC3


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2010)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade ohne die 17 seiten gelesen zu haben ist der Stapel von Zam eigentlich kleiner oder größer geworden? steht der so daheim rum? und was passiert wenn er was aus der Mitte Spielen will? Jenga? nun gut....



Es sind eigentlich mehr, Steam ist schonmal aussen vor  und ich hab auch nicht mehr zu allem ne Verpackung, vor allem zu den älteren Spielen wie Dungeon Keeper (Die riesigen, Retro-Pappschachteln) sind zwar noch da, aber bei meinen Eltern verstaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NES, SNES, Mega Drive-Module fehlen auch. Außerdem wollte ich nicht das indizierte Zeug aufführen *g*

Ursprung für das Foto war eigentlich meine Faulheit, ich hatte keinen Bock die Titel zu tippen.


----------



## Bigsteven (18. Juni 2010)

Bejeweled 2 als Voll-Variante (obwohl das auch als addon im Spiel geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und natürlich Warblade, ein Shareware-Ballerspiel im Stil von Galaga.

Zwischendurch auch mal Strategietitel der alten Zeit wie Starcraft oder auch mal Dawn of War (coole Grafik).


----------



## Raz0rblador (18. Juni 2010)

God of War 1-3, Heavy Rain, Final Fantasy XIII, Assassins Creed 2, Mass Effect 2 und Warcraft III


----------



## CRAEF (18. Juni 2010)

GTR
GTR2
TDU 
und ab 21.09. TDU2


----------



## Lacios (18. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele mit meinen Kindern


----------



## ødan (18. Juni 2010)

Warhammer Online, Monster Hunter Tri, GTA4, Street Fighter IV


----------



## Philine (18. Juni 2010)

hab auch mal ne zeit lang Phantasy Star online gespielt.


----------



## Rindermilch (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal andere Sachen angetestet, u.a. Star Trek, HdRO, Warhammer und zu guter letzt hab ich gestern mal Aion getestet über einen Probekey den ich erhalten hatte netterweise. 

Fazit ist, das ich im Leben keins von denen weiterspielen würde, ausgenommen HdRO, hat mir gut gefallen, aber da warte ich lieber auf das F2P System.


----------



## NoxActor (18. Juni 2010)

Red dead Redemption
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## BalianTorres (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Fight Night Round 4
NBA 2K10
FIFA 10

Alle Games werden natürlich nur auf der XBOX 360 gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Juni 2010)

CoD:MW2 (XBox 360)
SW - The Force Unleashed (XBox 360)
Guild Wars (PC)
Just Cause 2 (XBox 360)
Fifa WM 2010 (XBox 360)
BF Bad Company (XBox 360)


----------



## yokotay (18. Juni 2010)

Borderlands (PC) Just Cause2 (PC) Prototype (PC) Darksiders (PS3) Dantes Inferno (PS3)


----------



## Agabig (18. Juni 2010)

WoW mein allerliebstes Hobby bin net süchtig... 409 tage Played *hust
Dann noch en wenig fifa und ac2


----------



## Came (18. Juni 2010)

Wie, andere Spiele? Echt da gibt es noch was ausser WOW?

Sorry für die kurza Antwort, aber ich muss gleich zu Media und mir welche kaufen!!

Sorry aber was soll man dazu sonst schreiben


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juni 2010)

Dragon Age!


----------



## majo81 (18. Juni 2010)

C&C Generäle


----------



## schlegin (18. Juni 2010)

PES 10 (PS3)
Tekken 6 (PS3)
Mario&Sonic Sommer & Winterolympiade (WII)

Müsste mal Aion installieren
und freue mich bis entlich Gran Turismo (PS3) erscheint


----------



## helado (18. Juni 2010)

Teewars !!!


----------



## GooooZ (18. Juni 2010)

CoD: MW2
BFBC2
N4S-Shift
CSS


----------



## Jengor (18. Juni 2010)

Prototype, TES4 Oblivion, Fallout3, Dawn of War 1+2 und Trackmania Sunrise Extreme


----------



## Exicoo (18. Juni 2010)

Thandruil schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr noch ausser WoW


Zur Zeit nichts. Wenn ich Zeit habe spiele ich WoW...


----------



## Kickass3 (18. Juni 2010)

also ich spiele zur zeit *resident evil 5*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (18. Juni 2010)

Atm versuch ich mich endlich dazu zu überreden FF6 durchzuspielen, nachdem ich mich verspeichert hab un 2 h zurückgeworfen bin >.<.

Sonst spiel ich Hauptsächlich (noch vor wow) LoL (league of legends) und will jetz endlich dark messiah durchspielen, kapitel 6, wo man zum aufzug zurückmuss durchs level -.-,
ich hasse wege zurückgehen q.q.


----------



## Jyrki (18. Juni 2010)

Neben WoW höchstens mal Sims3 und ein paar Browsergames. Alles andere wäre mir zu zeitaufwändig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield Heroes ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcoo (18. Juni 2010)

Am PC: Call of Duty 4, Need for Speed Underground 2 und diverse Minigames zurzeit.
Auf der XBox 360: Skate, GTA 4 und Halo 3.
Auf der Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (18. Juni 2010)

Viel, sehr viel^^, daher zähl ich mal nur die Onlinespiele auf.

RoM, HdRO, AoC, Aion, Warhammer, Star Wars Galaxies


----------



## MayoAmok (18. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gBctl1h_2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Red Dead Redemption

"Outlaws to the end!"


----------



## colll (18. Juni 2010)

heute neue geholt amerikas army 3 total geiles game wenn man ma kapiert hat wie es geht


----------



## dashofi (18. Juni 2010)

Warhammer online
Herr der Ringe online 
Aion 
Age of Conan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (18. Juni 2010)

Habe mir Vorgestern "Prince of Persia" (2008) gekauft. Ist recht geil das Spiel. Insbesondere die Kommentare und Dialoge sind immer witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Spiele ich manchmal noch Mass Effect 1 sowie 2

Auf der PSP Battlefront Renegade Squadron und Elite Squadron.


----------



## KilJael (18. Juni 2010)

Dawn of War 2 (+ Chaos Rising)
Battlfield Bad Company 2
Modern Warfare 2 (auch wenns durch Cheater suckt wie sau)
Assasins Creed 2 (100% Synchronität ich komme^^)
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2 (Die besten Spiele gleich nach Zelda Ocarina of Time und noch vor CnC, naja also knapp davor^^)
Blood Bowl

sind so die Dinge die ich noch zocke wenn WoW grad langweilig wird, was atm der Fall ist da ich als Shadow wenig raids finde.


----------



## cErIaTz (18. Juni 2010)

auser wow spiele ich noch bass und gitarre xD


----------



## Veeenom~ (18. Juni 2010)

cod4.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield bad company 2 ^^ 
brauch mehr heli maps ;D hab mir das fliegen inzwischen so eingespielt freu mich auf battlefield bad company 2 vietnam ;D


----------



## Bremgor (18. Juni 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy (demnächst auch 2)

Assasins Creed 2

Starcraft 2/Warcraft 3

Drakensang

Flashgames

Age of Mythology

Mario Kart Wii

...

Und demnächst noch Zelda für nintendo 64, muss das endlich mal durchbekommen.


----------



## sirspoof (18. Juni 2010)

CoD 4
Allods
Gears of war 2
FF 7 ^^


----------



## Al_xander (18. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollteste mal wieder prallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## sigimalygos (18. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatt dass ein system? ^^


<-- Css, Cod4MW2,WAR,HDRO;


----------



## Vieldioptrien (18. Juni 2010)

Painkiller + Tetris...


----------



## Pepper1991 (18. Juni 2010)

dantes inferno für dei xbox ein sehr guter ausgleich zu god of war. dann noch anno 1404 herrlich dieses spiel, kann man stundenlang spielen, dann noch team fortress 2. und forza motorport 3 für xbox achja udn battlefield bad company 2 und cod 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraigonjin (18. Juni 2010)

Just Cause 2 (Modder, beeilt euch mit dem Multiplayer-Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Trackmania Nations

sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trislana (18. Juni 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2

CoD 2/4 

Sims 3^^


----------



## Lunariana (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Also ich spiele relativ untypische spiele für ein weibliches Wesen, mal abgesehen von WoW

Mass Effect 1
Mass Effect 2
Die beiden teile können einen echt fesseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sacred 1 (und auch UW) 
Sacred 2
nur noch mehr selten, da ich lieber über LAN spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2010)

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung - keine indizierten oder sogar beschlagnahmten Spiele erwähnen. Danke.


----------



## Kabooom254 (18. Juni 2010)

Company of Heros
Travian
WC3 TFT
CoD Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Ice Core (18. Juni 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, GTA San Andreas, Crysis Wars, Supreme Commander 2, Company of Heroes und Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

CSS,TF2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnen (19. Juni 2010)

Cod UO,Cod Modern Warfare 2 und ganz selten ROM


----------



## blooooooody (19. Juni 2010)

da ich keine ahnung habe welche Spiele im Deutschen Indiziert sind und welche nicht (Ja bin Schweizer), werd ich sie aufzählen trozdem aufzählen. (Man kann es ja Editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

- L4D
- L4D2
- HDRO
- DBZO (Dragonball ist nur Koreanisch momentan)
- TMN
- Borderlands
- DB:RG
- Knight White Chrobicles
- RDR (Das Original für XboX und PS2)
- WC3
- Serious Sam HD
- SC

wenn ein Indiziertes Spiel dabei ist bitte sagen ich editier es sofort ^^'


----------



## FrAkE (19. Juni 2010)

ausser WoW
noch die MMORPG´s:

WoW
Aion
Age of Conan
Guild Wars
Warhammer Online

Sonst noch:
CS:S


jo zock die MMORPg´s aber eigentlich am meisten alle gleichzeitig oder abwechselnd xD


----------



## BigJg (19. Juni 2010)

call of duty, battlefield, gta also eigendlich alle richtungen ^^


----------



## Benegeserit (19. Juni 2010)

dragon age origins und awakening, mass effect 1 und 2 äh *kopfkratz* fallout 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (19. Juni 2010)

also immoment:
Brütal Legend
Bioshock 1 & 2
Dungeon Keeper 2
Ceasar 3
Starcraft 2
Halo 3 / odst
BlazBlue
Warcraft 3 tft
Guitar Hero
Darksiders
Dantes inferno
Devil May Cry
FF XIII
GTA IV
Fear 2
Fable 2
Resident Evil 5

und viele mehr


----------



## Bibi88 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele zur Zeit RoM sehr gern...Hab die ganze Zeit WoW gezockt aber seid LichKing find ich es nur noch ein "wer hat den größten" Spiel mit der dämlichen GS und alles...
Geht mir tierisch aufs Keks....

MFG Bibi


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung - keine indizierten oder sogar beschlagnahmten Spiele erwähnen. Danke.



darf ich mal fragen wieso? solange kein link dazu gepostet wird wo man es sich runterladen kann finde ich das eigentlich garnicht so schlimm ^^


----------



## Wiikend (19. Juni 2010)

Zam du spielst auch jeden scheiß.Sehr viele sind schlecht zb Mass effect,left 4 dead, bioshock, Gothic (<3) etc aber 1 gutes ist dabei... LEGO BATMAN IST DAS EINZIGE GUTE SPIEL IN DER SAMMLUNG xDxDxDxDxD


*pls keine flames ich sei ein noob diese spiele seien gut denn dann habt ihrs nicht verstanden danke*

Mfg Wiikend der jetzt wieder Me2 oder Ac1 spielen geht ;D


----------



## IchHabeConnection (19. Juni 2010)

"Red Dead Redemption"!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0r!ng (19. Juni 2010)

-Starcraft 2

-CoD MW 2

-CS 1.6

-Bioshock 1


----------



## leonnator (19. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit Halo ODST und League of Legends wo ich versuche mit dem Champ Tyrandmere klar zukommen^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (19. Juni 2010)

Sonst spiel ich eher PS3, Final Fantasy 13 z.B
Ansonsten hab ich noch Anno 1404 und Dragon Age hab ich durchgespielt.


----------



## Ralevor (19. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich spiele momentan noch 'Risen' und 'Crisis: Warhead', hin und wieder auch noch 'Starcraft'. Hab nochn alten 'Aion'-Account, welcher auch hin und wieder aktiviert wird, bsp wie jetzt nach Patch 1.9.


Zu meinen Favoriten gehören jedoch immer noch gewisse Klassiker vom Nintendo 64: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Turok 2 (Falls indiziert, pls rauseditieren. Bin mir nicht mehr so sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-Lylat Wars (auch bekannt unter dem Namen 'Star Fox 64'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (Anfangs hasste ich es nahezu; Einerseits bockschwer*; Andererseits nicht das, was man nach 'OoT' erwartete. Die wahren Qualitäten dieses Spieles und die Genialität der Entwickler hierbei offenbarten sich mir erst Jahre nach dem Release. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Ganz ehrlich: TP hatte ich nach 30h durch, MM sitze ich seit 10 Jahren dran... 


Ansonsten sitz ich hin und wieder während der Mittagspause bzw. im Bus mit der PSP in der Hand und zocke 'WipeOut Pulse' oder 'MonsterHunter Freedom Unite'.


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat er die alle durch?


----------



## Ralevor (19. Juni 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Hat er die alle durch?



Keine Ahnung.
Falls Ja: Meinen Respekt, Zam! (*Medallie überreich*)
Falls Nein: Naja, reicht zum Angeben...


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Hat er die alle durch?



Nicht alle, 80%



Ralevor schrieb:


> Falls Nein: Naja, reicht zum Angeben...



Ja. *g*


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen wieso? solange kein link dazu gepostet wird wo man es sich runterladen kann finde ich das eigentlich garnicht so schlimm ^^



Das ist ja schön, dass du das findest ^^. 
Indizierte Titel dürfen in Deutschland nicht beworben und in Computers-Spiel-Medien, sowie Online-Plattformen nicht genannt werden. Wenn Ihr das in einem Privat-Forum macht, ist uns das relativ egal - hier übernehmen wir die (inhaltliche) Verantwortung dafür. Daher ist die Nennung von indizierten Titeln untersagt. Beschlagnahmte Titel sollten zu Eurem Schutz nicht erwähnt, da deren (Achtung!) Besitz ebenfalls verboten ist.


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, dass du das findest ^^.
> Indizierte Titel dürfen in Deutschland nicht beworben und in Computers-Spiel-Medien, sowie Online-Plattformen nicht genannt werden. Wenn Ihr das in einem Privat-Forum macht, ist uns das relativ egal - hier übernehmen wir die (inhaltliche) Verantwortung dafür. Daher ist die Nennung von indizierten Titeln untersagt. Beschlagnahmte Titel sollten zu Eurem Schutz nicht erwähnt, da deren (Achtung!) Besitz ebenfalls verboten ist.



Indizierte Medien dürfen Kindern und Jugendlichen weder verkauft noch überlassen oder anderweitig zugänglich gemacht werden. Sie dürfen nicht mehr beworben werden und nicht im Versandhandel vertrieben werden, es sei denn, es werden Vorkehrungen getroffen, um sicherzustellen, dass der Kunde mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist. Indizierte Videofilme und Computerspiele dürfen in Geschäften angeboten werden, sie dürfen Kindern und Jugendlichen aber nicht frei zugänglich sein. Indizierte Bücher dürfen in der Buchhandlung nur unter der Ladentheke angeboten werden. Strittig ist, ob eine kritische Rezension von jugendgefährdenden Medien möglich ist, da es hierzu keine einheitliche Rechtsprechung gibt.

 Indizierungen bestehen gemäß Jugendschutzgesetz für 25 Jahre, dann werden sie aus der Liste gestrichen oder müssen einem neuen Verfahren unterworfen werden (§ 18 Abs. 7 JuSchG). Bei Änderung der Sach- und Rechtslage kann ein Verfahrensbeteiligter auch vor der Frist einen Antrag auf Wiederaufnahme des Verfahrens stellen.




Der Besitz ist erlaubt. Sie dürfen sogar verkauft werden.


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, dass du das findest ^^.
> Indizierte Titel dürfen in Deutschland nicht beworben und in Computers-Spiel-Medien, sowie Online-Plattformen nicht genannt werden. Wenn Ihr das in einem Privat-Forum macht, ist uns das relativ egal - hier übernehmen wir die (inhaltliche) Verantwortung dafür. Daher ist die Nennung von indizierten Titeln untersagt. Beschlagnahmte Titel sollten zu Eurem Schutz nicht erwähnt, da deren (Achtung!) Besitz ebenfalls verboten ist.



Zam postet hier sogar, WoW! Sind da auch Star Wars games bei?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> -Turok 2 (Falls indiziert, pls rauseditieren. Bin mir nicht mehr so sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du weißt schon das dieses Spiel bei der USK mit der Bewertung "ab 12 Jahren" rausging?


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Der Besitz ist erlaubt. Sie dürfen sogar verkauft werden.


Richtig lesen! Es geht dabei um beschlagnahmte Titel und nicht um indizierte. Fuchsstein 4D wäre z.B. so ein Spiel^^


----------



## Anburak-G (19. Juni 2010)

Spiel nebenbei grad etwas Battleforge....

Gut für ne Runde zwischen durch und nach Alamstufe Rot 2 mal wieder ein Echtzeitstrategie das mir spass macht^^


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

Es gibt bei euch wirklich beschlagnahmte? Ok, dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen bzw nicht gewusst das euer Land so lächerlich ist.
Sorry ZAM, dachte halt wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juni 2010)

Momentan:

- Final Fantasy VII - X
- Dragon Age (Origins + Awakening)
- Zelda (Ocarina of Time + Twilight Princess)
- Warhammer Online


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Es gibt bei euch wirklich beschlagnahmte? Ok, dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen bzw nicht gewusst das euer Land so lächerlich ist.
> Sorry ZAM, dachte halt wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter.


Es geht dabei hauptsächlich um Spiele nazistischen Inhalt.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es geht dabei hauptsächlich um Spiele nazistischen Inhalt.



Und übertrieben, sinnfreier Brutalität ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (19. Juni 2010)

Wirklich geil ^^
Fast jeder hatt bei seinen genannten Games einen Shooter dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht euch alle sehr sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonnator (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und übertrieben, sinnfreier Brutalität ^^



Müssten dann nicht auch alle SAW Teile verboten werden ?


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und übertrieben, sinnfreier Brutalität ^^


Genau z.B. ein 3D-Shooter dessen Handlung von Montag bis Freitag + dem Addon für das blutige Wochenende geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (19. Juni 2010)

Spiele neben WoW zur Zeit Black & White 2, FFX-2 & ein bissl FFVII-DC.

Bin in den letzten Wochen vom Spielen eher ein wenig zurückgetreten - wohl aus Unlust ^^


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

1. Würdet Ihr mir Left 4 Dead 1 oder 2 empfehlen? (Will einen richtigen Multiplayer Horror Shooter)
2. Übertriebene Gewalt verboten? Sogar Dead Space ist frei in Deutschlanf erhältlich ^^ 
3. Ich lebe in Österrreich und dort kommt jedes ach so brutales Spiel heraus, sogar Fuchsstein 4D ist im Libro unter den Top Ten Verkaufscharts dabei ^^


----------



## DiDibew (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir... :
- Modern Warfare 2
- Rockband 2/Lego 
- Aion (hab ich einen Monat geschenkt bekommen)

MfG


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

Um jetzt ein letztes mal vom Thema abzuweichen. Ihr findet das wirklich gut das der Staat euch sagt , lieber kleiner Bürger, das darfst du anschauen , das Spiel hier spielen , aber MenschenJagd2 darfst du nicht spielen. Ich denke als Mensch der selbst sein Leben bestimmt Geld verdient und sich um seine Ausbildung kümmert , oder arbeiten geht, sollte man doch selbst entscheiden dürfen welche Spiele man spielt, besonders wenn sie sonst kein Westliches Land als zu böse ansieht.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Um jetzt ein letztes mal vom Thema abzuweichen. Ihr findet das wirklich gut das der Staat euch sagt , lieber kleiner Bürger, das darfst du anschauen , das Spiel hier spielen , aber MenschenJagd2 darfst du nicht spielen. Ich denke als Mensch der selbst sein Leben bestimmt Geld verdient und sich um seine Ausbildung kümmert , oder arbeiten geht, sollte man doch selbst entscheiden dürfen welche Spiele man spielt, besonders wenn sie sonst kein Westliches Land als zu böse ansieht.



Warum sagst du UNS das? *g*


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit dem Deutschen Videospielgesetz nicht so gut aus.

Klärt mich bitte auf, warum ihr bestimmte Spiele nicht im Laden erhält und aus welchem Grund. Wie es gesagt wurde, jemand der 18+ ist, darf selbst eintscheiden was er mit seinem Geld und seiner Seele anstellt. Warum ist das in D anders als in Ö?


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

Tja Deutschland war da schon immer ziemlich einizigartig. Aber dafür gibts ja den Versand. Das meiste (Filme/Spiele) bestelle ich mir aus Österreich. Aber ich finde die Schweiz ist da teilweise sogar noch schlimmer. Bei Versendern aus Österreich habe ich mal gelesen das sie bestimmte Sachen noch nicht mal in die Schweiz liefern.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit dem Deutschen Videospielgesetz nicht so gut aus.
> 
> Klärt mich bitte auf, warum ihr bestimmte Spiele nicht im Laden erhält und aus welchem Grund. Wie es gesagt wurde, jemand der 18+ ist, darf selbst eintscheiden was er mit seinem Geld und seiner Seele anstellt. Warum ist das in D anders als in Ö?



[beschreibende Adjektive nach Wunsch selbst einsetzen] Politik-Reihen, die Ursache in und die Heilung von Jugendgewalt- und Kriminalität in D durch Verbote von Videospielen sehen, statt auf soziale Misstände zu schauen, weil dass sonst in ihr Aufgaben- und Verantwortungsgebiet fällt und man ihnen Versagen vorwerfen könnte.

Aber Back to Topic plx.


----------



## Falrak (19. Juni 2010)

Öfter mal Dead Space
Star Wars Episode 1 für PSX xD


----------



## Burzum89 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke noch gerne Command and Conquer, aber der 4te Teil hat nun wirklich nichts mehr mit dieser Serie zu tun.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum sagst du UNS das? *g*



Um damit einen Bürgerkrieg zu Starten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thress (19. Juni 2010)

Es gibt so eine schöne Seite, da kannst du dir alle Uncut-Spiele aus Österreich rüberschicken lassen, ich weiß nur grad nicht ob ich so einen link posten darf :>

Naja, zurück zum Thema:

Neben WoW ? 

Nunja, früher Call of Duty 6, inzwischen nur noch Counter Strike Source.

greetz.


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke C & C Generäle, aber leider die Deutsche Version. Gibts irgendwo einen Patch der die Deutsche Version etwas Englischer macht?

Spiele sind wie Steaks, will man sie Blutig nimmt man sie Englisch


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich zocke C & C Generäle, aber leider die Deutsche Version. Gibts irgendwo einen Patch der die Deutsche Version etwas Englischer macht?
> 
> Spiele sind wie Steaks, will man sie Blutig nimmt man sie Englisch



Tipps zu Bloodpatches bitte auch vermeiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ach so, mal so versuchen.

Gibt es einen Patch für C & C Generäle um aus Cyborgs Menschen zu machen? ^^

Oder zumindest einen Patch um die Kommentare beim Herausforderungsmodus zu entfernen (Außer Dr. Thrax, der Typ hat Humor ^^)


----------



## Felix^^ (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL!


----------



## Bacchus (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum sagst du UNS das? *g*



Die Frage war ja ob ihr das toll findet. Weil es sich ansich so angehört hatte das ihr das befürwortet.


----------



## Ralevor (19. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das dieses Spiel bei der USK mit der Bewertung "ab 12 Jahren" rausging?



Ups. Naja, wohl vertauscht oder so...
Naja, was solls.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja ob ihr das toll findet. Weil es sich ansich so angehört hatte das ihr das befürwortet.



Berücksichtigen, weils sonst rechtliche Probleme gibt und beführworten sind unterschiedliche Sachen. Beführworten führt sicher nicht zu Petitionen, Demonstrationen, Aktionen, Webseiten etc.
Aber wie gesagt - B2T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Patch für C & C Generäle um aus Cyborgs Menschen zu machen? ^^


Dazu gibt es Patches ja. Man muss dazu einige Dateien austauschen. Einige Fanseiten bieten die Dateien zum Download an. Versuch das mal zu ergoogln. Habe jetzt keine Lust das zu suchen und posten hier sowieso nicht^^

Um auch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen:
Spiele  auch C&C3, den vierten Teil kann man ja vergessen. Aber was noch ganz spaßig und grafisch recht imposant ist, ist Supreme Commander 2. Spielt sich verdammt gut, aber erfordert auch einen entsprechend starken Rechner.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Spiele auch C&C3, den vierten Teil kann man ja vergessen.



Der vierte Teil war der Headshot für die Serie. :\


----------



## Yiraja (19. Juni 2010)

ich zock im moment battlefield bad comapany 2 wie ein bekloppter xD find ich richtig klasse kann ich nur empfehlen für leute die auf online shooter stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der vierte Teil war der Headshot für die Serie. :\


Ja leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (19. Juni 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Garrysmod

und (auch wenn es keine Spiele sind): Photoshop und Sketch Up! Seit ich mein neues Grafiktablet habe bin ich kaum noch davon loszubekommen xD


----------



## Sinfallon (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der vierte Teil war der Headshot für die Serie. :\



Absolutes /sign....Leider, die serie hat mir bis dahin immer mega viel Spaß gemacht, aber mit dem 4. Teil hab ich auch an den anderen Teilen irgendwie die Lust verloren -.-


----------



## Adaric (19. Juni 2010)

neben wow:

-gothic/risen immer mal wieder =)

held: die stadt wird bald von drachen angegriffen.
chef der paladine und stadtwache: warum sollte ich dir glauben?
held: die frage ist nicht, ob du mir glauben kannst. die frage ist, kannst du es dir leisten, mir nicht zu glauben, wenn ich die wahrheit sage?!

dieses zitat(zumindest inhaltlich) find ich zu geil aus g2 dndr^^

-gta zum einfach mal böse sein, autos schrotten, leute überfahren und amok laufen^^
-torchlight
-diablo
-sf (shakes and fidget)
-star trek armada 2 (zu geil wenn man zb einige neue einheiten einprogrammiert oder bestimmte werte am gameplay verändert^^)

...

meine sammlung insgesamt würde nichtmal auf das foto von zam passen^^


----------



## Marato (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is Epic... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zocke nur noch nebenbei bzw eigentlich mehr als WoW:

Left4Dead

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Far Cry 2

S4 Leauge

F.E.A.R.

Starcraft 2 Beta

und bald kommen noch dazu:

Left4Dead 2

Call of Duty: Black Ops

F.E.A.R. 2 & 3

Starcraft 2

und nicht zu vergessen das Epic Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das wahrscheinlich erst in ein paar hundert jahren... 
dauert ja noch sooooo lange bis das draußen is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Marato schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops



Uhm - läuft Early-Beta-Access schon? oO

*edit* Ich hab das "Kommt bald dazu" überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich nur FIFA 09 und ab und an mal einen kleinen Shooter. 

Muss dazusagen, dass ich Aion vor kurzem die 2. Chance gegeben habe, aber irgendwie wird das ab Level 10 nur noch nervig. Schade eigentlich, die Charaktermodelle und der Editor sagen mir mehr zu als bei WoW.


----------



## cbOneX (20. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke leidenschaftlich gerne Bfbc2...

und darunter leidet WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das spiele ich bis Cata garnichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (20. Juni 2010)

Star Wars ( Sogut wie alle Teile ) Sogar noch die PS 1 Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NFS.
Patrizier 2 Gold
Serius Sam Second endcounter
Transportgigant
HoMMO
TMNations Forever
Gothic 1- 3 (Teil 1 is immernoch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wc3 RoC Sowie TfT


----------



## UTlFin (20. Juni 2010)

siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silanas (20. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe da U-Bahn Simulator ^^

Fehlgeleitet oder Billigkauf?


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

hmmm.. was ich neben WoW spiele?
Shadowgrounds Survivor, Guild Wars, Sims.

und natürlich Trink spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlefronter (20. Juni 2010)

Silanas schrieb:


> Ich sehe da U-Bahn Simulator ^^
> 
> Fehlgeleitet oder Billigkauf?



Vielleicht hat er ja Spaß daran :O *skeptisch dreinblick*


----------



## Funkydiddy (20. Juni 2010)

S4 League (suchtpotenzial>all iwie Oo^^)
Trackmania(Zurzeit weniger wegen *pfeilnachobenzeig*)
Teeworlds(Zurzeit weniger wegen siehe ganz oben)^^
Gothic3 (Läuft scheiße aber ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Firun (20. Juni 2010)

Silanas schrieb:


> Ich sehe da U-Bahn Simulator ^^
> 
> Fehlgeleitet oder Billigkauf?



Ne ne kein Fehlkauf, wie dieses schöne Bild hier zeigt müssen wir nämlich in Fürth und Nürnberg unsere U-Bahnen selber steuern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw:

Ich spiele ausser World of Warcraft irgendwas von den Spielen auf dem Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Juni 2010)

auser wow noch guild wars und aion dan noch asassins creed 2 un elder of scrolls oblivion


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, dass du das findest ^^.
> Indizierte Titel dürfen in Deutschland nicht beworben und in Computers-Spiel-Medien, sowie Online-Plattformen nicht genannt werden. Wenn Ihr das in einem Privat-Forum macht, ist uns das relativ egal - hier übernehmen wir die (inhaltliche) Verantwortung dafür. Daher ist die Nennung von indizierten Titeln untersagt. Beschlagnahmte Titel sollten zu Eurem Schutz nicht erwähnt, da deren (Achtung!) Besitz ebenfalls verboten ist.



hm okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte da jetzt nicht den plan wie die rechtslage aussieht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (20. Juni 2010)

colin mcRae Dirt 2
FEAR 2
gta 4 episodes from liberty
und am 2.11.2010 Gran Turismo 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raxon22 (20. Juni 2010)

Anno 1404
Dungeon Siege 2+Addon
Torchlight
Sacred 1u.2
Empires die Neuzeit
Age of Empires 1-3
Fable 1-2
Halo 1 u.2
Medieval 2 Total War 


Usw.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ne ne kein Fehlkauf, wie dieses schöne Bild hier zeigt müssen wir nämlich in Fürth und Nürnberg unsere U-Bahnen selber steuern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Silanas: Kein Fehlkauf, alles Geschenke bzw. Publisher Zusendungen - Ich hab U-Bahn Simulator 1 + 2, Rail Simulator, Train Simulator, Bus Simulator 2008 - *g*
Das Zeug will bei uns keiner, ich nehms zum entspannen, obwohl einige davon Aufgrund massiver Mängel in Grafik, Gameplay, Abwechslung, Steuerung und Umfang mehr Nerven kosten, als sie zu schonen.


----------



## Deepender (21. Juni 2010)

viel, sogar das alte prince of persia wieder, warrior within rocks total ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


codmw 2 halt,
l4d2 auch noch


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (21. Juni 2010)

-Team Fortress 2
-Portal
-Age of Empires 2
-Zombie Panic:Source

und hoffentlich in nicht all zu langer zeit Black Mesa:Source. siehe: http://blackmesasource.com/


----------



## loocypher (21. Juni 2010)

Im Moment wieder Diablo 2 exp. im Ladder Modus...
Is zwar echt alt , aber macht immer noch Laune..


----------



## Düstermond (21. Juni 2010)

Im Moment wieder vermehrt Konsole (aktuelle Wii - Mario Galaxy 2 und Red Steel 2).
Bald kommt wahrscheinlich eine PS3 ins Haus. (Freundin mag Blu-Rays schauen, ich mal wieder eine leistungsstarke Konsole ohne Bewegungssteuerung) - Ab dann werden MMOs wohl wieder etwas zurückgestellt.


----------



## fakt0r (21. Juni 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Xbox360) Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox360) Split/Second (Xbox360) Counter-Strike 1.6 (PC) World in Conflict (PC) Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty (Beta PC)


----------



## Deeray (21. Juni 2010)

Grundstätzlich immer zuviel
PS3 FF 13
PS2 FF 10 (wiedermal)
PS2 Xenosaga 1
PS1 Breath of Fire III
PSP Burnout Dominator
PC Aion
Wii Mad World
Wii NEw Super Mario Brothers
Zu meiner Verteidigung....PS3 nur mit meiner Frau, PS2 mit nem Kumpel und PS1 wenn ich keine Lust auf PC habe...PSP unterwegs und Aion bis Cataclysm kommt oder mal schaun. und Wii abends im Bett vorm schlafen gehen.


----------



## Sypher (21. Juni 2010)

Eve Online,

Book of unwritten Tales (zu unrecht so unbekannt)

Final Fantasy 7

Zelda: Twilight Princess (Gamecube)


Ansonsten nen bissle Mobile Gaming:

Phantasy Star Zero (Nintendo DS)

Advance Wars: Dual Strike / Dark Conflikt.

Guitar Hero on Tour: Decades


geht schon geht schon


----------



## KingBuff (21. Juni 2010)

Burnout Paradise (PS3)	
Gran Turismo Mobile (PSP)
MGS4 (PS3)
Midnight Club L.A. (PS3)


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Hab gestern mal in Global Agenda reingeschaut ... schockt mich noch nicht so...


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

Momentan hab ich kein anderes SPiel ausser WoW^^ nur ich überlege momentan ob ich mir lieber RDR oder Darksiders kaufen soll :/ (für PC)


----------



## Fäntom1 (21. Juni 2010)

hm..
GTA 4 
Assassins Creed 1 + 2
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Oblivion mal wieder rausgekramt...
Hitman Contracs/Blood Money

tjo...


----------



## Captain Chaos (21. Juni 2010)

PC: Torchlight

PS3: Rocket Knight, God of War 3

PSP: God of War - Chains of Olympus

kurz und knapp.... =)


----------



## Rellston1 (21. Juni 2010)

PC:

-WAR
-Aion

PS3:

ProEvolution Soccer


----------



## SilentBob23 (21. Juni 2010)

Fifa Online macht für zwischen durch viel Spaß.


----------



## JTR (21. Juni 2010)

am dem 28.6 apb (all points bulletin) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZx7A3PTfR0


----------



## Survíver (21. Juni 2010)

Joa dann geb ich auch mal meinen Salat dazu:

S4-League(Pc)
Wolfteam(Pc)
Risen(Pc)
Jak&Daxter1-3(Ps2)
Ratchet&Clank1-3(Ps2) immer mal wieder 
Mario Kart(wii)
C&C Renegade(Pc)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (21. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit Nehrim den wohl großartigsten Mod überhaupt (Oblivion).

Kostenlos, 4 Jahre Entwicklung und vollkommen auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BvTcH3R (21. Juni 2010)

- Battlefield Bad Company ²
- Mass Effect 1 & 2
- Prince of Persia - Die Vergessene Zeit
- Star Trek Online


----------



## Katzensprung (21. Juni 2010)

Blobby Volley und Shopping Cart Hero!


----------



## TheStormrider (21. Juni 2010)

Rellston1 schrieb:


> PC:
> -WAR
> -Aion


Du zockst 3 MMOs gleichzeitig? Entweder du investierst sehr viel Zeit in deine Spiele oder du spielst nur so nebenbei. Ich tu mir schon hart mit WoW und nem anderen SP Game wenn ich noch irgendwie außerhalb vom PC was tun will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (21. Juni 2010)

Unreal Tournament 2004 (PC), Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (PC), Assassin`s Creed 2 (Xbox 360), Die Siedler - Aufstieg eines Königreichs (PC), Age of Empires 3 - The War Chiefs (PC).
Das müssten alle sein die ich mehr oder weniger aktiv spiele, zur Zeit.


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel noch

Tf2
Wc3 tft-roc
Aoc
4story


----------



## Greendesert (25. Juni 2010)

Also, ich habe immer nebenbei Counter Strike: Source gespielt, aber seit dem Update vorgestern lass ichs Links liegen. Hoffentlich wirds demnächst wieder auf die alte Version zurückgesetzt.

Ansonsten Eve Online (mal wieder) Bad Company 2 auf der Xbox 360 oder CoD4 c(:


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kam vor kurzem 'Battle Field: Bad Company' (PC) in die Sammlung rein. Scheint jedoch so, als ob seltener wer online zockt....


----------

